# :sunrise: Official 2015 SF Head-Fi Meet, July 18, 2015, Doubletree San Francisco Airport



## third_eye

*It's on!  Jude, Warren and I are thrilled to welcome everyone*​ *back to this year's Official San Francisco Head-Fi Meet!*​  
  
*The Official San Francisco Head-Fi Meet*
*Saturday, July 18, 2015*
*9am to 5pm *
  
 DoubleTree by Hilton
 835 Airport Blvd
 Burlingame, CA 94010
  
http://doubletree3.hilton.com/en/hotels/california/doubletree-by-hilton-hotel-san-francisco-airport-SFOAODT/index.html
  
*Please reply to this thread if you* _*plan*_ *on attending.* Include a list of equipment that you plan on bringing. The next post in this thread includes the current exhibitor/attendee/gear list. If you are planning to come and your name is not on the list, please let me know via PM or post in the thread.
  
  
*Registration*
 Please visit http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2015-san-francisco-head-fi-meet-tickets-16432901250 to register.
  
*$15 Online (via Eventbrite)*
*or*
*$20 at Door*
  
 Name badges will be issued at the registration desk and must be worn at all times during the meet
  
*Volunteers*
 If you would like to help out at the Registration Desk for part of the event please let me know via PM. In addition to this being a lot of FUN, entrance to the meet is free.
  
*SHaG*
 Of course!
  
  
*BUY/SELL Corner*
 We will set up an easel pad and markers at the Registration Desk Area where items can be listed along with their location within the meet. 
  
  
*Parking*
 $10 self parking for the day. Validation will be available at the Registration Desk.
  
  
*Public Transportation*
 The BART Station runs to the San Francisco International Airport and there is a complimentary shuttle from there. The hotel shuttle runs every 20 minutes (no need to call – it’s automatic)!
  
  
*Facilities and Power*
 The event will be held on the second floor of the hotel. If you are bringing gear, *please remember to bring power strips and extension cords.*
  
  
*Meet Rules*

*Please treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
Do not unplug headphones without asking permission from the owners first.
Do not turn anything on or off without asking permission first.
Do not move anyone's gear from their established area without asking permission.
Absolutely no food and drink will be allowed near any equipment including your own. There is ample space within the hotel, as well as Starbucks/bar/restaurant for food and drink.
Please have courtesy and ensure that your hands are CLEAN before handling other’s equipment.
Be mindful of the time you are spending listening to vendors and others’ gear especially if there are others waiting in line.
Be mindful of personal hygiene. DO NOT use hair gel or other product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
 DO NOT wear hair gel or any cosmetic product that may damage or stain a headband or earpads.
Any attendees or guests who engage in rude or offensive behavior will be asked to leave.
Please use common sense! To repeat the most important rule: *treat fellow head-fiers, vendors, and their gear with the utmost care and respect.*
  
  
*Setup and Breakdown*
 Setup starts at 7:30am, Meet starts at 9am, Breakdown at 5pm
  
  
*Loading/Unloading Information*
  
 If you are sending in equipment from out of town, please contact the hotel directly to make arrangements for handling and processing. Stay tuned for more information.
  
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a very limited number of discounted double rooms available for the nights of July 17 and July 18 (Friday and Saturday night) with a rate of $139 plus taxes. To take advantage of this rate please head over to this link:
  
http://doubletree.hilton.com/en/dt/groups/personalized/S/SFOAODT-SFH-20150717/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG
  
  ​ *Official Avatar - help spread the news!*​  ​ ​  ​


----------



## third_eye

*Exhibitors*
Apogee Electronics
Astell&Kern
Ayre Acoustics
Cavalli Audio
Creative Labs
Echobox Audio
Eddie Current
Final Audio Design
Headamp
Master & Dynamic
MrSpeakers
Noble Audio
NuForce
OPPO Digital
Questyle
Schiit Audio
VOXOA
Vybe Audio
Wells Audio
Woo Audio


*Attendees*
jude
third_eye
warrenpchi
shioriskine
moedawg140 +1
HuddlerSteph +1
metaldood
PurpleAngel
aamefford
daigo
CEE TEE
shane55
SanJoseCanJunkie *(0.5)*
FYL941
Zashoomin *(1) *
bcschmerker4
Dart Frogs+1
Mark-sf
amb *(1)*
linuxworks *(1)*
robm321
Pingupenguins
Sivert
F14 sharky
bobcn
richthorn
dusk
geesechops
ed45
JustinBieber+1
longbowbbs
jazzfan
particleman14
FrankCooter *(1)*
gepardcv *(0.5)*
rattledaddy
Decent Levi *(0.5)*
Logistics
maeveth +1
dpron
bloomphoto
digitalzed
magnium
raeshao
nokkur
hselbon
topgunsphd
rroseperry
Netforce
wwyssh +1
Hideous Pride
Audiowood
manywelps
Jacone
NA Blur +1
EveTan
bflat
kodreaming
Sable *(0.5)*
vocalstrance +1
TMoney
stjj89 *(0.5)*
jmht
Fidelity King
mosesed96 *(0.5)*
pbear +2
ozzymo
coolmingli
enkidu
veindoc
Stingy49
renlute *(0.5)*
baronkatz
vabene
colinallcarz
Westron *(0.5)*
bluedeer3
Skyfall
Jake Barnes
dunkie +1
recarcar
bobcn *(0.5)*
Gnawbert
Grahame
blessingx
soundmanmike +1
PFKMan23
TraneTime
GoldenGate
suburbanite
voicemaster
fotomeow 
Hypnotic Rhythm +2
heming


----------



## third_eye

*Table Assignments*
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Zashoomin *(1)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 FrankCooter *(1)*
 gepardcv *(0.5)*
 Decent Levi *(0.5)*
 Sable *(0.5)*
 stjj89 *(0.5)*
 mosesed96 *(0.5)*
 renlute *(0.5)*
 bobcn *(0.5)*
 SanJoseCanJunkie *(0.5)*
 Westron *(0.5)*
  
  
 If you need table space and you are not on this list, please let me know!


----------



## third_eye

*SF Pre-Meet Rooftop Party!*
  
 The afternoon before the San Francisco Head-Fi Meet, there will be a gathering on the rooftop of Wikia's offices for Head-Fi'ers!
  
 If you can/will be in the downtown San Francisco area on Friday afternoon, July 17, 2015, you can join fellow Head-Fi'ers for free drinks and food on Wikia's gorgeous rooftop patio, overlooking downtown San Francisco! 
  
 This pre-meet rooftop party takes place on Friday, July 17, 2015 from 3pm to 5pm. Space is limited for this event, and if you're not registered, you won't be able to attend. To be clear: This is a separate event from the San Francisco Head-Fi meet, so you must register for this event separately to join us! Registration is FREE, but space is limited.
  
 You can register until 17:00 PDT TODAY (July 16, 2015) by visiting the following URL: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pre-meet-rooftop-party-downtown-san-francisco-tickets-17623647805
  
 Once you've register for this party, be sure to post in this thread that you're attending, so we know we'll see you!
  
 The address is:
 360 3rd St
 San Francisco, CA 94107
  
 We look forward to seeing you on Friday for the rooftop pre-meet party!


----------



## warrenpchi

*SHaG Prizes*
 Noble Audio - Savant ($599 value)
 Schiit Audio - Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack ($298 value)
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Pro ($449 value)
 Echobox Audio - Finder Titanium Earphones, 2 sets ($199 value)
 Master & Dynamic - MH40 ($399 value)
 Questyle - QP1 DAP ($599 value)
  
_Many thanks to our participating exhibitors!_


----------



## warrenpchi

*Show Specials*
 Noble Audio - Free ear impressions with the purchase of a custom product, sales tax included in price of all products
 Mr Speakers - Sale: Alpha Prime (999.99 to 799.99), Alpha Dog (599.99 to 499.99), Mad Dog Pro (449.99 to 379.99), Mad Dog (299.99 to 269.99)
 Questyle - 25% off the retail price of all demo and open box Questyle Audio products currently in stock (complete list available at the meet, does not apply to DAPs)
  
_Many thanks to our participating exhibitors!_


----------



## vipervick

Damn it, I'll be on vacation...


----------



## metaldood

Hell yeah hope to go this year! Missed Can Jam


----------



## PurpleAngel

So it's on July 14th 2014?
 Guess I'll need to use the Delorean.


----------



## aamefford

Reserved - no, wait, I plan to be there. Oh! 2014. I guess I was there…


----------



## third_eye

Lol, I love Back to the Future!
  
 "fixed"


----------



## daigo

Haven't been to a meet in a while, posting to remind myself and probably go.  Will post again if I decide to bring gear.


----------



## CEE TEE

SWEET.  I need to try and make this!!!  Thank you for throwing this meet...


----------



## third_eye

cee tee said:


> SWEET.  I need to try and make this!!!  Thank you for throwing this meet...


 
  
 YES! We missed you last weekend!


----------



## shane55

Gooood Gawwwwd yes!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

I'm in  - not sure what or how much I will bring just yet, but probably all the stuff in my sig pretty much.


----------



## FYL941

I'm in!


----------



## Zashoomin

You can count me in. I will be bringing:
  
 Audeze LCD3's
 Yulong DA8
 Beta 22
 Dynahi
 Krell KSA-5
 F4 (if there is room, also by this time I should have a preamp for this beast with enough voltage gain for the HE6)
  
 Of course everything on that list is very much subject to change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  
  
 Hope to see you all soon.


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the notice.  I have to check for conflicting professional appointments; I couldn't be spared from work, last year.


----------



## DartFrogs

Count me in!


----------



## Mark-sf

I'm in my the skin of my teeth as a day later I'm off to the redwoods!


----------



## amb

I'm in, gear list TBD.


----------



## aamefford

Gear - Hmmmm.  Depends.  I'm getting an itch again.  Probably just a pair or two of headphones, but you never know.  I'll update as we get closer.


----------



## linuxworks

I'll try to make it this year.
  
 gear TBD.


----------



## robm321

I'm going to try and make it. Lots of new gear that I want to hear.


----------



## Pingupenguins

Might have to check this one out. Not sure what to bring though!


----------



## warrenpchi

pingupenguins said:


> Might have to check this one out. Not sure what to bring though!


 
  
 YES!  YOU DO!


----------



## Sivert

I'll try to make it, I will know when the time is closer. I currently have ah HE-560, DX-90 and Lyr2.


----------



## F14sharky

I'll be there. I look forward to each Headfi meet!
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## CEE TEE

Oh, calling Dan the Man and Eileen the Queen of Bottlehead.  Kept missing them the past couple of meets.  I'll send them a linky.


----------



## warrenpchi

cee tee said:


> Oh, calling Dan the Man and Eileen the Queen of Bottlehead.  Kept missing them the past couple of meets.  I'll send them a linky.


 
  
 Are you going to be bringing everything?  Like EVERYTHING?


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hahaha, nah...still trying to come to one of these without hauling anything.  That way I will have time to listen to a couple of things AND jibber jabber with my peeps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Besides, I don't have any of the new stuff!
  
_*Warning, Off-Topic:*_  Fun Saturday. I am supervising a family member in building a Bottlehead Quicksand amp & then I will install the Speedball upgrade into my Crack amp.


----------



## third_eye




----------



## jazzfan

Tentative for now.
  
*Equipment*
 Source: iPhone5 (streaming Tidal lossless)
 DAC: Benchmark Media DAC1 PRE or Schiit Yggdrasil
 Amp: Mystery amp
 Headphone: HE-6 (modded)
  
 Only need 1/2 a table


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey guys, quick favor to ask?  When listing gear that you're bringing, can you estimate how much table space you'll need (assume 6' tables as always)?  Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_*If you gear list is in flux, please estimate the *minimum* amount of table space you'll need._
  
   
 Quote:


cee tee said:


> ^Hahaha, nah...still trying to come to one of these without hauling anything.  That way I will have time to listen to a couple of things AND jibber jabber with my peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, I hear ya... and I know EXACTLY how you feel.


----------



## amb

One whole table for me please.


----------



## daigo

cee tee said:


> ^Hahaha, nah...still trying to come to one of these without hauling anything.  That way I will have time to listen to a couple of things AND jibber jabber with my peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I told myself I didn't need any new stuff last year, then went and bought a pair of UERM's due to the steep discount on Massdrop.  My wallet still hates me.


----------



## bobcn

I'm in. I can bring:
 AKG K1000
 LCD-2
 Red Wine 30.2 amp
 Red Wine Isabellina HPA dac / headphone amp


----------



## richthorn

I'll definitely be there!


----------



## aamefford

Half a table for me.  @shane55 wanna share a table if you can get buy with half a table?


----------



## shane55

aamefford said:


> Half a table for me.  @shane55 wanna share a table if you can get buy with half a table?


 
  
 Hey... not a bad idea!
  
 (Oh crap, now I hafta commit.... sheesh!)
  
 And yeah, I'm small.


----------



## Zashoomin

If possible, I would like a whole table.   My setup will be strange though, lots of amps, but not very many headphones.


----------



## dusk

I will 100% be going to this


----------



## geesechops

I will be there to buy a set of custom IEM's. Never been to a meet before, seems like the best way to demo and buy stuff. Hopefully there will be Noble, 1964ears, JH Audio, UE, ...??


----------



## ed45

I plan on attending. I'm not sure if I have anything worth bringing.


----------



## third_eye

Headamp, LH Labs, Noble Audio, Questyle, and WyWires added to exhibitor list!


----------



## particleman14

I'll be there.  Need half a table or so.


----------



## longbowbbs

I will be there! No gear (Other than my travel rig)


----------



## jazzfan

particleman14 said:


> I'll be there.  Need half a table or so.


 
  
 What to share a table?  Bring your kgsshv and I'll bring my SR-009. It'll be interesting to hear how the STAX rig compares to my modded HE-6 setup.


----------



## CEE TEE

particleman14 said:


> I'll be there.  Need half a table or so.


 

 I found the Luxardos that I owe you.


----------



## particleman14

Sounds good Jazzfan.  Cee-tee I'll be sure to bring other ingredients for those cherries haha.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## jazzfan

particleman14 said:


> Sounds good Jazzfan.  Cee-tee I'll be sure to bring other ingredients for those cherries haha.  Looking forward to it.


 
  
 Great!  Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to bring.  Looking forward to seeing you and everyone else at the meet.


----------



## jazzfan

@third_eye
  
 Would you happen to know if free Wi-Fi access will be available to attendees?  I'm hoping to use my iPhone as a source to stream my demo music playlist via Tidal.
  
 I've found the Tidal CD quality streaming service to be wonderfully convenient. I'm no longer concerned whatsoever with having to bring my music on physical media (ie. thumb drives, CDs, hard drives, etc.), and with most using a laptop as a source, the problem of not having familiar music for auditioning equipment at meets is essentially eliminated.
  
 If anyone would like to receive a copy of my demo playlist, send me a PM and I'll share a link. Tidal users will have full access to all tracks in the playlist (Note: if you don't have an Tidal account, you will only see the first 50 songs of the playlist and you can only listen to the first 30 seconds of each track).


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan said:


> @third_eye
> 
> Would you happen to know if free Wi-Fi access will be available to attendees?  I'm hoping to use my iPhone as a source to stream my demo music playlist via Tidal.
> 
> ...


 

@jazzfan I'm pretty sure you can download the playlist as offline content in CD quality if your phone has room.  I did that for a few albums for a very recent plane trip, and it worked well.  Tidal subscription service, iPhone 5s.  I'll PM for the link, I generally like your taste in music.


----------



## FrankCooter

Looks like I can make this one. Sign me up for a table. Will be bring a Stax based system. Exact line-up to be determined.


----------



## jazzfan

aamefford said:


> @jazzfan I'm pretty sure you can download the playlist as offline content in CD quality if your phone has room.  I did that for a few albums for a very recent plane trip, and it worked well.  Tidal subscription service, iPhone 5s.  I'll PM for the link, I generally like your taste in music.


 
  
 Yes, you're absolutely right. I could download to my phone.  But, as you also noted, storage in my case is a constraint which is why I prefer streaming via free WiFi.
  
 I'll send you a link shortly.


----------



## aamefford

jazzfan said:


> Yes, you're absolutely right. I could download to my phone.  But, as you also noted, storage in my case is a constraint which is why I prefer streaming via free WiFi.
> 
> I'll send you a link shortly.




Understood regarding storage. I generally buy phones with a bit of storage, as I use them for photos and music. I'm slowly breaking the habit as streaming and cloud services get better.


----------



## JustinBieber

Planning on coming, not sure what gear I'm bringing just yet.
  
 Also bringing my friend, @Egon Haystack so could you add him to the list too please.


----------



## DartFrogs

I think I will have +1 along with myself


----------



## third_eye

jazzfan said:


> @third_eye
> 
> Would you happen to know if free Wi-Fi access will be available to attendees?  I'm hoping to use my iPhone as a source to stream my demo music playlist via Tidal.


 
  
 At the moment there is no plan for general free Wi-Fi, although you may very well be able to stream Tidal from a 4G connection.


frankcooter said:


> Looks like I can make this one. Sign me up for a table. Will be bring a Stax based system. Exact line-up to be determined.


 
  
 Awesome, got you down!


justinbieber said:


> Planning on coming, not sure what gear I'm bringing just yet.
> 
> Also bringing my friend, @Egon Haystack so could you add him to the list too please.


 

 Got you down!
  
  


dartfrogs said:


> I think I will have +1 along with myself


 

 Added!


----------



## zerodeefex

cee tee said:


> ^Hahaha, nah...still trying to come to one of these without hauling anything.  That way I will have time to listen to a couple of things AND jibber jabber with my peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'll try to make it with Christian. Hoping not to haul gear around


----------



## geesechops

Do you have to RSVP if your just showing up to listen and buy stuff? Never been to a head phone event before.


----------



## third_eye

geesechops said:


> Do you have to RSVP if your just showing up to listen and buy stuff? Never been to a head phone event before.


 
  
 No need to RSVP! Tickets can be purchased at the door as well.


----------



## third_eye

Creative Labs and OPPO Digital added to exhibitor list!


----------



## gepardcv

I am not sure about my travel plans, but will put this on my calendar. I will post again if I decide to bring gear, but in either case, will not need more than a half-table.


----------



## rattledaddy

I will attend.


----------



## walfredo

Man... I'll miss this one.   Have fun, guys!!


----------



## jazzfan

@third_eye
  
 An unfortunate turn of events will prevent me from attending this one.  Please reassign my table space to another attendee. Thanks.


----------



## dusk

If there is any interest, I'll bring my LIO.


----------



## shane55

jazzfan said:


> @third_eye
> 
> An unfortunate turn of events will prevent me from attending this one.  Please reassign my table space available to another attendee. Thanks.


 
  
 Sorry to hear that. All the best to you and I hope things improve...


----------



## jazzfan

shane55 said:


> Sorry to hear that. All the best to you and I hope things improve...


 
  
 I fully expect to be at 100% in due time. Since I've purchased a ticket I may still attend. However, I just won't have any gear in tow. Thanks!


----------



## CEE TEE

^Oh good...still a chance that you will come!  I do need to still go to lunch with you though...I will check in.  And try to listen to that Demo Music playlist.  Listening to Tidal right now.


----------



## aamefford

cee tee said:


> ^Oh good...still a chance that you will come!  I do need to still go to lunch with you though...I will check in.  And try to listen to that Demo Music playlist.  Listening to Tidal right now.



@jazzfan, your playlist has some real gems in it. Very thoughtfully constructed. I hope you make it, and I hope I am able. I hope all is well, or gets well with you!


----------



## jazzfan

aamefford said:


> @jazzfan, your playlist has some real gems in it. Very thoughtfully constructed. I hope you make it, and I hope I am able. I hope all is well, or gets well with you!


 

 I'm glad you found something of interest in my playlist. I'm always looking for new demo tracks. So if you come across any good material, I'd love to hear it. I'm doing well and I hope to make it to this meet. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## third_eye

dusk said:


> If there is any interest, I'll bring my LIO.


 
  
 Yes, please bring this!


jazzfan said:


> I fully expect to be at 100% in due time. Since I've purchased a ticket I may still attend. However, I just won't have any gear in tow. Thanks!


 
  
 Definitely hope you can make it and hope all gets well soon!


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers added to exhibitor list!


----------



## aamefford

Sigh....  A really awesome group is putting on a bike riding clinic for kids with special needs this very same day.  We are taking my darling daughter.  I'm working on being two places at once at the moment....


----------



## dusk

third_eye said:


> Yes, please bring this!


 
 cool.. then I'll need to setup at a member table somehow.. I might also have a cavalli liquid crimson and a yggdrasil by then, as well.


----------



## third_eye

Ayre Acoustics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Cavalli Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

I went to CanJam SoCal so do I still qualify to attend this one? (LOL) I have can jam fever so of course I want to attend! Actually there are some hot gear I didn't get to try there like the larger Cavalli, and now LH Labs, etc.
  
 So I will try to take the day off. Also, will there be much space for member showcase rigs?


----------



## Logistics

Registered and rip-roarin' to go!
  
 I'll be bringing my original Sony MDR-V700's and an HTC Evo 4G, ROM'd with Ubersonic RC3 + plenty of CD-rips to WAV.


----------



## stjj89

I plan on going, and will be bringing the following:
  
 Schiit Bifrost (Uber)
 Schiit Lyr
 HiFiMAN HE-560
 Fostex TH-900


----------



## shiorisekine

I guess ill take a table.


----------



## maeveth

I will be attending with my girlfriend and most likely @dpron 
  
 I'm undecided if I will bring anything.  Will post back when I figure it out if there is still table space to claim


----------



## dpron

I'll be there!


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> I went to CanJam SoCal so do I still qualify to attend this one? (LOL) I have can jam fever so of course I want to attend! Actually there are some hot gear I didn't get to try there like the larger Cavalli, and now LH Labs, etc.
> 
> So I will try to take the day off. Also, will there be much space for member showcase rigs?


 
  
 We will have plenty of space of member rigs so let me know if you want table space.


logistics said:


> Registered and rip-roarin' to go!
> 
> I'll be bringing my original Sony MDR-V700's and an HTC Evo 4G, ROM'd with Ubersonic RC3 + plenty of CD-rips to WAV.


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!


stjj89 said:


> I plan on going, and will be bringing the following:
> 
> Schiit Bifrost (Uber)
> Schiit Lyr
> ...


 
  
 I'll put you down for half a table!


maeveth said:


> I will be attending with my girlfriend and most likely @dpron
> 
> I'm undecided if I will bring anything.  Will post back when I figure it out if there is still table space to claim


 
  
 Sounds good!


dpron said:


> I'll be there!


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## third_eye

Woo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello third eye. Please reserve a 1/3rd of a table for me (unless it's a miniature table, LOL). By the time of the meet, I should have a Gustard X12 DAC with Wyrd USB signal cleaner, Project Ember tube amp hybrid with a few tubes for rolling, and for headphones a modded DT 150 and HD 650 mostly, with a laptop as a transport. But I will be often walking around with some of my gear for comparison.
  
 Also @stjj89 yes please do remember to bring your Fostex TH-900 - I've been wanting to hear this and other TOTL Fotex 'cans for a long time.


----------



## DecentLevi

Also third eye and other moderators: I would like to strongly recommend for you to please make a cordial invitation (beg them if you must) for Alo Audio exhibitor to attend. Their upcoming Continental Dual Mono portable DAC / tube amp hybrid with balanced options was an enigma I can never forget nor 'unhear' and it's something all of you must hear - this little thing seemed able to finally utilize the full potential of a few of my headphones of very different types! Also their largest headphone amp (with modded HE-6) was possibly the best thing I've ever heard!
  
 And if you can get Creative Labs to come also we would like that too I'm sure!


----------



## wwyssh

Great chance! Certainly intended to go if available.


----------



## stjj89

decentlevi said:


> Also @stjj89 yes please do remember to bring your Fostex TH-900 - I've been wanting to hear this and other TOTL Fotex 'cans for a long time.


 
  
 For sure! I'm looking forward to finding a good DAC/amp pairing with them at the event. I might be modding these cans in the next week or two, so what you'll hear in CanJam will (hopefully) be an improved over stock


----------



## gepardcv

Put me down for a half-table please. Gear list TBD, but will include DIY amplifiers.


----------



## chuckwheat

Whoawhoawhoa this has been here since the beginning of April, and I haven't seen it!?
  
 Is there any space for more attendees?


----------



## dglow

Will be attending.


----------



## gyx11

I'n not from the area (not even from the US), but I'll be around the area come July. Not sure how these meets work and if it's a pre-requisite for each attendee to bring some gear. I've never ever attended a Head-fi meet back at where I come from (Singapore), but I'll absolutely kill to attend this one. 
  
 Problem is that I'll be touring around the west coast area throughout the summer and my girl might kill me if we have to take a hiatus just so I make my way down. Geez.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello @gyx11 - no it's not a requirement to bring your own gear. Just tell your girlfriend that you want to attend this meeting for a hobby that is very important to you, and that even attending one head-fi meeting is immeasurably valuable in terms of the improved sound system you can attain AND the money / time you can save from the knowledge gained (IE getting to try headphones / amps / DACs instead of buying them all first). I can 100% guarantee you everybody else will agree to these points.


----------



## aamefford

decentlevi said:


> Hello @gyx11 - no it's not a requirement to bring your own gear. Just tell your girlfriend that you want to attend this meeting for a hobby that is very important to you, and that even attending one head-fi meeting is immeasurably valuable in terms of the improved sound system you can attain AND the money / time you can save from the knowledge gained (IE getting to try headphones / amps / DACs instead of buying them all first). I can 100% guarantee you everybody else will agree to these points.


 

 Ermmm. everybody *here* will agree.  I'm not so sure about the GF....


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> I went to CanJam SoCal so do I still qualify to attend this one? (LOL) I have can jam fever so of course I want to attend! Actually there are some hot gear I didn't get to try there like the larger Cavalli, and now LH Labs, etc.
> 
> So I will try to take the day off. Also, will there be much space for member showcase rigs?


 
  
 Yes, there will be plenty of space for member rigs.
  


decentlevi said:


> Also third eye and other moderators: I would like to strongly recommend for you to please make a cordial invitation (beg them if you must) for Alo Audio exhibitor to attend. Their upcoming Continental Dual Mono portable DAC / tube amp hybrid with balanced options was an enigma I can never forget nor 'unhear' and it's something all of you must hear - this little thing seemed able to finally utilize the full potential of a few of my headphones of very different types! Also their largest headphone amp (with modded HE-6) was possibly the best thing I've ever heard!
> 
> And if you can get Creative Labs to come also we would like that too I'm sure!


 
  
 We are inviting everyone to attend including ALO Audio, Creative Labs is already listed as an Exhibitor for this event.


----------



## third_eye

chuckwheat said:


> Whoawhoawhoa this has been here since the beginning of April, and I haven't seen it!?
> 
> Is there any space for more attendees?


 
  
 Yes, plenty of space for more attendees! Just let me know if you will need table space.


----------



## bahorn

I plan to attend.  I don't need a table.  I'll bring some portable amps though.  And if I get my Ether and Pulse Xfi in time, I can bring those too.  Thanks.


----------



## gyx11

I'll be coming for this 

 Hyper excited. Like a child in a candy store.
  
 I don't have much to bring for the meet, certainly nothing desktop related. The only potentially interesting piece of gear I can bring along is the new ALO RX IEM.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, are you coming all the way from Singapore for this? I've been there B4. Don't worry about bringing much - there will already be more head-gear on display than we have time for.


----------



## gyx11

Not specifically for this meet. I could buy an Yggy for the price of the plane tickets and have my own one-man-meet at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'm in the SF area during that period as I'm having summer studies in UCB.


----------



## bloomphoto

I'll be there!


----------



## third_eye

Hey guys, we have a very limited number of discounted double rooms available for the nights of July 17 and July 18 (Friday and Saturday night) with a rate of $139 plus taxes. To take advantage of this rate please head over to this link:
  
http://doubletree.hilton.com/en/dt/groups/personalized/S/SFOAODT-SFH-20150717/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG


----------



## zerodeefex

If I can get table space, I will have the Yggy and Eddie Current Studio (mine should be done by the meet).


----------



## longbowbbs

zerodeefex said:


> If I can get table space, I will have the Yggy and Eddie Current Studio (mine should be done by the meet).


 
 Sweet! I look forward to listening to that combo.


----------



## Jake Barnes

Should be one great event


----------



## third_eye

Eddie Current added to exhibitor list!


----------



## DecentLevi

I would be interested to know if the new Sennheiser HD 630VB headphone will be available to get a hot taste of there?


----------



## digitalzed

Just registered and paid. Can't wait!


----------



## third_eye

Schiit Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> I would be interested to know if the new Sennheiser HD 630VB headphone will be available to get a hot taste of there?


 
  
 I think there is a pretty good chance of that!


digitalzed said:


> Just registered and paid. Can't wait!


 
  
 Awesome, see you there!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, just a heads up that we are now down to the final few rooms left available.....we may not get additional room allocation so grab while you can!
  
*Hotel Discounts*
 We have a very limited number of discounted double rooms available for the nights of July 17 and July 18 (Friday and Saturday night) with a rate of $139 plus taxes. To take advantage of this rate please head over to this link:
  
http://doubletree.hilton.com/en/dt/groups/personalized/S/SFOAODT-SFH-20150717/index.jhtml?WT.mc_id=POG


----------



## vipervick

You guys suck. I want to attend another meet, but will be visiting my wife's family in Canada.


----------



## bloomphoto

Will Audeze be represented? Would like to hear the new EL8s.


----------



## third_eye

bloomphoto said:


> Will Audeze be represented? Would like to hear the new EL8s.




Yes, Audeze will be exhibiting!


----------



## Stereolab42

Any chance we'll see an HE1000?


----------



## third_eye

stereolab42 said:


> Any chance we'll see an HE1000?




No doubt about that, I'm sure there will be more than a few HE1000s on hand.


----------



## chuckwheat

third_eye said:


> No doubt about that, I'm sure there will be more than a few HE1000s on hand.


 
 awesome 
  
 i'm kinda excited to see if the Eddie Current 2a3 amp will be there. I think it's the best i've ever heard.


----------



## gzone3lement

Shoot, I wish that I can go. Will be in Vegas that day.


----------



## magnium

I plan on attending. It'll be my first meet so looking forward to it.


----------



## third_eye

magnium said:


> I plan on attending. It'll be my first meet so looking forward to it.


 
  
 Awesome, got you down!


----------



## raeshao

It's the day after my birthday… Might have to treat myself to some new gear.


----------



## DecentLevi

magnium said:


> I plan on attending. It'll be my first meet so looking forward to it.


 
 Welcome to your first headphone meet! My advice would be to keep an open mind as much as possible to try new gear - even things you didn't think you would like. This can eventually save you money having tried things that would be otherwise recommended to you in the future. And take notes... advice I wish I had followed myself at the last meet.


----------



## maeveth

raeshao said:


> It's the day after my birthday… Might have to treat myself to some new gear.


 
 Meets are dangerous things - they will light a fire in your wallet.
  
 After my first meet I ended up making quite a few upgrades.


----------



## vipervick

maeveth said:


> Meets are dangerous things - they will light a fire in your wallet.
> 
> After my first meet I ended up making quite a few upgrades.


 
 Not for me. I found everything I tried to be a step backwards. Nothing had any volume, I was very disappointed.


----------



## maeveth

vipervick said:


> Not for me. I found everything I tried to be a step backwards. Nothing had any volume, I was very disappointed.


 
 Where you at the recent San Francisco Meet?


----------



## vipervick

maeveth said:


> Where you at the recent San Francisco Meet?


 
 The official meet on July 19, 2014.


----------



## maeveth

vipervick said:


> The official meet on July 19, 2014.


 
 Ah I could imagine at the official meets it gets a bit loud to do any serious A/B testing.  You should keep an eye out for next time the smaller SF meets are planned much more intimate and you can get more quality time with the gear.  Last time we had some really good stacks and Jude's HE-1000s floating around at the time.


----------



## vipervick

maeveth said:


> Ah I could imagine at the official meets it gets a bit loud to do any serious A/B testing.  You should keep an eye out for next time the smaller SF meets are planned much more intimate and you can get more quality time with the gear.  Last time we had some really good stacks and Jude's HE-1000s floating around at the time.


 
 I don't think it would have mattered. I turned volume up to 100% on numerous equipment, and still was underwhelmed even with closed backs. The Oppo HA-1 was my biggest disappointment. I turned the volume up and was like wow, my ipod is louder than this. Switched it to high gain and basically the same thing. I listened with my own Alpha Dogs and ATH M-50's.


----------



## aamefford

vipervick said:


> I don't think it would have mattered. I turned volume up to 100% on numerous equipment, and still was underwhelmed even with closed backs. The Oppo HA-1 was my biggest disappointment. I turned the volume up and was like wow, my ipod is louder than this. Switched it to high gain and basically the same thing. I listened with my own Alpha Dogs and ATH M-50's.



Wow, no offense, but that is plain bizarre … what do you use at home to drive your gear to "satisfying" levels?


----------



## daigo

aamefford said:


> Wow, no offense, but that is plain bizarre … what do you use at home to drive your gear to "satisfying" levels?


 
 I'm kinda curious as well.  I listen at low volumes usually and have never come across an amp/headphone combination that I needed to turn all the way up unless the source volume was super low.


----------



## digitalzed

vipervick said:


> I don't think it would have mattered. I turned volume up to 100% on numerous equipment, and still was underwhelmed even with closed backs. The Oppo HA-1 was my biggest disappointment. I turned the volume up and was like wow, my ipod is louder than this. Switched it to high gain and basically the same thing. I listened with my own Alpha Dogs and ATH M-50's.


 

 I was at the same meet and had no issue at any table I went to, which was all of them.


----------



## vipervick

aamefford said:


> Wow, no offense, but that is plain bizarre … what do you use at home to drive your gear to "satisfying" levels?


 
 Schiit Magni/Modi. Drives my Alpha Dogs just fine. I use a FiiO E17 with my ipod and either M-Duo in-ear or ATH M-50's. Never had a problem with volume.
  
 The meet was very weird.


----------



## aamefford

vipervick said:


> Schiit Magni/Modi. Drives my Alpha Dogs just fine. I use a FiiO E17 with my ipod and either M-Duo in-ear or ATH M-50's. Never had a problem with volume.
> 
> The meet was very weird.


 

 It must have been.  I have had the Alpha Dogs, and now have the Primes, which are about the same efficiency.  I have no issue with the HA-1 as far as volume goes, hence my question.  It seems capable of getting as loud or louder with the AD's or AP's as the Schiit stack, though the Magni/Modi is no slouch when it comes to driving reasonable headphones.  Anyway, my post sounded kinda snarky when I re-read it, so apologies for that.  I bet I listen at lower volume than you do most of the time.  I'll do an ear bleed session once in a great while.  I'm north of 55, and still have verified excellent hearing, so I tend to go easy on volume nowadays.  Too many friends with hearing aids!


----------



## vipervick

aamefford said:


> It must have been.  I have had the Alpha Dogs, and now have the Primes, which are about the same efficiency.  I have no issue with the HA-1 as far as volume goes, hence my question.  It seems capable of getting as loud or louder with the AD's or AP's as the Schiit stack, though the Magni/Modi is no slouch when it comes to driving reasonable headphones.  Anyway, my post sounded kinda snarky when I re-read it, so apologies for that.  I bet I listen at lower volume than you do most of the time.  I'll do an ear bleed session once in a great while.  I'm north of 55, and still have verified excellent hearing, so I tend to go easy on volume nowadays.  Too many friends with hearing aids!


 
 Don't worry, it was an expected response and I didn't find it "snarky" LOL!
  
 On my Magni I normally keep the volume knob at about 10 o'clock. I don't think I have ever gone beyond 3 o'clock.
  
 But sadly, in my new spacious home I have my own office and no more need of headphones. I love the Alpha Dogs, but need to be able to hear my wife and kids. Nothing pisses my wife off more than ignoring her or the screaming children. I have Logitech Z-5500 speakers for sound, which 90% of is World of Warcraft. I only listen to music riding my motorcycle to work...


----------



## aamefford

vipervick said:


> Don't worry, it was an expected response and I didn't find it "snarky" LOL!
> 
> On my Magni I normally keep the volume knob at about 10 o'clock. I don't think I have ever gone beyond 3 o'clock.
> 
> But sadly, in my new spacious home I have my own office and no more need of headphones. I love the Alpha Dogs, but need to be able to hear my wife and kids. Nothing pisses my wife off more than ignoring her or the screaming children. I have Logitech Z-5500 speakers for sound, which 90% of is World of Warcraft. I only listen to music riding my motorcycle to work...


 
 I just had a flash of a guy on a bike with Alpha Dogs on the outside of his helmet.  I know it isn't the case, but a pretty humorous mental image none the less.  We are almost neighbors, by the way.  I'm in Vacaville.


----------



## moedawg140

aamefford said:


> I just had a flash of a guy on a bike with Alpha Dogs on the outside of his helmet.  I know it isn't the case, but a pretty humorous mental image none the less.  We are almost neighbors, by the way.  I'm in Vacaville.


 
  
 Vacaville - back in the day, I had a person that was on my wrestling tour team from there (he attended Wood H.S.).  Vacaville is always a very tough city, as Vacaville H.S. always has one or two vying for State H.S. wrestling titles every year.
  
 Look forward to meeting up with you again at the upcoming SF Meet!


----------



## aamefford

moedawg140 said:


> Vacaville - back in the day, I had a person that was on my wrestling tour team from there (he attended Wood H.S.).  Vacaville is always a very tough city, as Vacaville H.S. always has one or two vying for State H.S. wrestling titles every year.
> 
> Look forward to meeting up with you again at the upcoming SF Meet!


 
@moedawg140!  Will C. Wood - yep, usually a good sports school in general, and a good wrestling school.  I may not make this one.  My daughter has an event that day which will probably keep me away from the meet.


----------



## nokkur

Hey, I'd love to join in on the meet! Hope you don't mind any newbies, haha. Is it required/recommend that I bring my headphone gear?


----------



## DecentLevi

Its definitely not required to bring your own gear. I would recommend though if you have a favorite headphone to bring it along for comparison purposes; a reference point to see where the faults are of yours compared to others, or you may be surprised how well your headphones can 'scale' with better setups.

Also I'm really interested to ask: *does anybody have a Focal Spirit Pro they can bring along*? It looks like a pretty decent neutral closed-back. I invested some time and money in a Beyer. DT-150 and some modding recently but can't quite seem to un-muddy the sound signature & detail retrieval nearly enough for my tastes. I don't mean to spread a bad word about this classic can, but it does seem that other pairs could put out a better sound than mine.


----------



## shiorisekine

nokkur said:


> Hey, I'd love to join in on the meet! Hope you don't mind any newbies, haha. Is it required/recommend that I bring my headphone gear?




New people are always welcome . As for bringing gear its your choice, if you're looking for an amp I would suggest a bringing a headphone you're familiar with. And vice versa.


----------



## hselburn

I hope to go. I work in Retail so the odds are not in my favor but oh man, do I want to go!


----------



## topgunsphd

I plan on showing up. I would like to listen to the woo audio wa2 if possible.


----------



## DecentLevi

hselburn said:


> I hope to go. I work in Retail so the odds are not in my favor but oh man, do I want to go!


 
 I would presume you have an option to put in a a request for time off form, especially since we still have more than 2 weeks. I requested a whole week off for CanJam and to kick back afterwards awhile, and even though I was tight on money I was still satisfied on the invaluable knowledge gained / friends made and that knowledge helped me better allocate my hifi spendings in the future. A good way to put it to your employer could be that you want to attend a hi-fi audio show as a hobby of yours (sounds better than "I want the day off to try some headphones")


----------



## third_eye

Only 6 weeks to go!


----------



## third_eye

Final Audio Design added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Final Audio Design added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Awesome news!  Really looking forward to finding out if FAD will bring anything new this time.  If not, I'll continue to enjoy their current lineup!


----------



## shane55

Well... not sure what took me so long, but I finally registered.
 Guess I HAVE to go now.
  
  
(Oh, my poor, poor wallet)


----------



## third_eye

nokkur said:


> Hey, I'd love to join in on the meet! Hope you don't mind any newbies, haha. Is it required/recommend that I bring my headphone gear?


 
  
 Not at all and welcome! You will be in for a treat!
  
  


hselburn said:


> I hope to go. I work in Retail so the odds are not in my favor but oh man, do I want to go!


 
  
 Yes, vacation time or *cough* sick time come in handy in times like these 
  
  


topgunsphd said:


> I plan on showing up. I would like to listen to the woo audio wa2 if possible.


 
  
 I'm pretty sure the WA2 will be there, right @HiFiGuy528? 


shane55 said:


> Well... not sure what took me so long, but I finally registered.
> Guess I HAVE to go now.
> 
> 
> (Oh, my poor, poor wallet)


 
  
 Yep, yes you do!


----------



## third_eye

Master & Dynamic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Netforce

Event is looking awesome! I hope to go, just need some plans for transportation now...


----------



## third_eye

Vybe Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Wells Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Pingupenguins

I've got some old Westone 4's and Hd650's. Along with a C421 amp and Grub DAC that I slapped together. Still planning on attending so far. Might try to exhibit as well.


----------



## raeshao

Was thinking of bringing various tubes for a Schitt Lyr. '70s Voskhod Rockets, Amperex 6922 JAN 1965, etc.. That is if there's any interest.


----------



## warrenpchi

netforce said:


> Event is looking awesome! I hope to go, just need some plans for transportation now...


 

 Actually, you brought up a good point!  Who's planning on going up from SoCal?  Maybe we should plan some car pools?


----------



## third_eye

Updated!


----------



## rroseperry

This looks great. I'll try to make it if I can this year.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Excellent!!!  Look forward to seeing you.


----------



## DecentLevi

netforce said:


> Event is looking awesome! I hope to go, just need some plans for transportation now...


 
 Will you be driving up here? If so, myself and another member in San Jose are needing a carpool up to SF - the gear I'll be displaying is too heavy to carry on multiple buses. 
  
 Also @Electro-Static go ahead and make a post here so the leader can get you on the list.


----------



## moedawg140

cee tee said:


> ^Excellent!!!  Look forward to seeing you.


 
  
 Since you were able to listen to the Turbo X (and be _blown away_! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), hopefully I'll have another type of speaker that I can bring by the time I meet up with you and everyone at the upcoming SF Meet.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
 Looking forward to seeing and meeting with everyone for the first time, or again!


----------



## Netforce

warrenpchi said:


> Actually, you brought up a good point!  Who's planning on going up from SoCal?  Maybe we should plan some car pools?


 
 Yeah car pool planing now would be awesome!
  


decentlevi said:


> Will you be driving up here? If so, myself and another member in San Jose are needing a carpool up to SF - the gear I'll be displaying is too heavy to carry on multiple buses.
> 
> Also @Electro-Static go ahead and make a post here so the leader can get you on the list.


 
 I maybe driving, still figuring some stuff out. A bit closer to the event things may look a bit definite.


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Yeah car pool planing now would be awesome!
> 
> I maybe driving, still figuring some stuff out. A bit closer to the event things may look a bit definite.


 
  
 Would be nice to see you there!


----------



## wwyssh

decentlevi said:


> Will you be driving up here? If so, myself and another member in San Jose are needing a carpool up to SF - the gear I'll be displaying is too heavy to carry on multiple buses.
> 
> Also @Electro-Static go ahead and make a post here so the leader can get you on the list.


 
 Hi there,
  
 My friend and I are from San Jose as well and we may be driving there. Not 100% sure since I don't trust my driving skills and driving in the city might be complicated some time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Carpool would be awesome, anyone else from San Jose here?


----------



## maeveth

wwyssh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My friend and I are from San Jose as well and we may be driving there. Not 100% sure since I don't trust my driving skills and driving in the city might be complicated some time.
> 
> ...


 
 Its not actually in San Francisco - just near.  Its about 10 minutes south near SFO in Burlingame.


----------



## digitalzed

wwyssh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My friend and I are from San Jose as well and we may be driving there. Not 100% sure since I don't trust my driving skills and driving in the city might be complicated some time.
> 
> ...


 

 It's right off the 101 so it's very easy to get tot he hotel. No need to navigate city traffic at all.


----------



## HideousPride

Will be attending, looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## wwyssh

maeveth said:


> Its not actually in San Francisco - just near.  Its about 10 minutes south near SFO in Burlingame.


 
  
  
 Great, maybe able to help deliver some gears then


----------



## linuxworks

I think I need a whole table, if that's do-able.
  
 I've been pretty busy and have a few new things to show from the DIY front.


----------



## warrenpchi

linuxworks said:


> I think I need a whole table, if that's do-able.
> 
> I've been pretty busy and have a few new things to show from the DIY front.


 

 Roger that.


----------



## Stereolab42

hideouspride said:


> Will be attending, looking forward to seeing everyone there!


 
  
 Head-Fi has finally made peace with Massdrop? Excellent.


----------



## digitalzed

hideouspride said:


> Will be attending, looking forward to seeing everyone there!


 

 +1


----------



## DecentLevi

Massdrop has already been an exhibitor at at least the SoCal Can Jam back in March


----------



## stjj89

Ah, unfortunately, I can no longer make it to this meet. Please take me off the list and I hope to make the next one!


----------



## chuckwheat

so is it 15 bucks to attend?


----------



## moedawg140

chuckwheat said:


> so is it 15 bucks to attend?




$15 to attend (by registering online, via Eventbrite) or $20 at the Door. Here's the link to purchase online: http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2015-san-francisco-head-fi-meet-tickets-16432901250. Refer to the first post in this thread for the details (meet info, meet rules, etcetera): http://www.head-fi.org/t/761233/official-2015-sf-head-fi-meet-july-18-2015-doubletree-san-francisco-airport#post_11469172.


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello folks,
  
 Can anybody tell me if they have any of these closed headphones they can bring so I can try it out? Yamaha MT220, Denon AHD 7000, 5000 or 600? If so I will owe you one - possibly some free gear I don't need. Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> Can anybody tell me if they have any of these closed headphones they can bring so I can try it out? Yamaha MT220, Denon AHD 7000, 5000 or 600? If so I will owe you one - possibly some free gear I don't need. Thanks!


 
  
 I think @warrenpchi might still have a D7000. Loved that headphone when I used to own it!


----------



## third_eye

Astell&Kern added to exhibitor list!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Astell&Kern added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Great news, thanks!
  
 Looking to compare the AK240 and AK380 more in-depth with the Questyle QP1.  I remember when I tried the HE1000 with the AK380 paired with its AK380 amp... oh my!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Great news, thanks!
> 
> Looking to compare the AK240 and AK380 more in-depth with the Questyle QP1.  I remember when I tried the HE1000 with the AK380 paired with its AK380 amp... oh my!


 
  
 Yeah, can't wait to play with the AK380 again!


----------



## third_eye

*Table Space Update*
 Guys, we're starting to finalize the table arrangements for the event. If you need table space, please either confirm in the thread or via PM to me. Please include what you are bringing and I will update the thread. Table space is reserved for those with full rigs, if you are just bringing headphones and/or portables, you will not need assigned space. Thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks!


----------



## warrenpchi

third_eye said:


> decentlevi said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks,
> ...


 

 Hey Levi, yup, I have that.  As does @aamefford.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's like super sparkly sounding and stuff, alliteratively speaking.


----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


> Hey Levi, yup, I have that.  As does @aamefford
> .     It's like super sparkly sounding and stuff, alliteratively speaking.



I don't have the D7000 any longer (sniff). I don't think I'm going to make this meet. Bicycle camp with my darling daughter happens the same day. (Sniff again …)


----------



## digitalzed

aamefford said:


> I don't have the D7000 any longer (sniff). I don't think I'm going to make this meet. Bicycle camp with my darling daughter happens the same day. (Sniff again …)


 

 I was hoping to meet you but have a blast with your daughter. Cycling camp ain't bad at all.


----------



## DecentLevi

Do you need us to re-confirm we need the table space if we've already asked? 
 I need 1/2 table at most and will have a Gustard X12 DAC (via Wyrd) connected to the Beresford Capella amp (with the Magni1 as a pre-amp). If I can afford it in time I should also have a Project Ember tube amp with 7193 dual tube expansion too.
  
 Also does anybody have an Aiaiai TMA-1 on-ear headphone we can try out? And the Gustard H10 amp?


----------



## amb

I need a full table. Aside from an assortment of headphones and amps, I will bring a prototype γ3 high resolution DAC, and the new γ1.5 portable high resolution USB DAC/amp.

Amps include the β22, Mini3 and others. I will also bring Sennheiser HD800, HD600, HD580 and PX100 headphones.

A computer audio setup will drive all rigs, with a large collection of music, mostly FLAC and some high-res.


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Do you need us to re-confirm we need the table space if we've already asked?
> I need 1/2 table at most and will have a Gustard X12 DAC (via Wyrd) connected to the Beresford Capella amp (with the Magni1 as a pre-amp). If I can afford it in time I should also have a Project Ember tube amp with 7193 dual tube expansion too.
> 
> Also does anybody have an Aiaiai TMA-1 on-ear headphone we can try out? And the Gustard H10 amp?


 
  
 Yes, thanks. Got you down.


amb said:


> I need a full table. Aside from an assortment of headphones and amps, I will bring a prototype γ3 high resolution DAC, and the new γ1.5 portable high resolution USB DAC/amp.
> 
> Amps include the β22, Mini3 and others. I will also bring Sennheiser HD800, HD600, HD580 and PX100 headphones.
> 
> A computer audio setup will drive all rigs, with a large collection of music, mostly FLAC and some high-res.


 
  
 Thanks, got you down.


----------



## Audiowood

I am planning on coming and will bring Hugo and Tralucent 1p2 for the sale section. I have a feeling I will like the HE1000 and Layla, but I can only choose one.. too much money.. dang.


----------



## Audiowood

Sorry if this has been answer. Does AK selling the Layla at the meet?


----------



## manywelps

So I just signed up, and have never attended before.
  
 What's it like?  I've been to normal conventions, but this looks distinctly different...
  
 (2nd floor of a hotel)?


----------



## JACONE

I definitely plan to go!
  
 Please put me on list if not too much trouble!


----------



## gepardcv

Half a table for me, please. I will bring random headphones and DIY amplifiers: at least a balanced Dynalo (same one I brought to the last SF mini-meet), and if I finish them in time, a KGST and a KGSSHV.


----------



## aamefford

gepardcv said:


> Half a table for me, please. I will bring random headphones and DIY amplifiers: at least a balanced Dynalo (same one I brought to the last SF mini-meet), and if I finish them in time, a KGST and a KGSSHV.



Oh man, wish I was going! It would be great to see you again. To anyone attending - this balanced Dynalo is a pretty amazing amp, and a beautiful build. Worth seeking out to hear for sure.


----------



## third_eye

Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## AxelCloris

third_eye said:


> Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Every time you add exhibitors my jealousy grows.
  
 Gotta get myself a career on the left coast.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> Every time you add exhibitors my jealousy grows.
> 
> Gotta get myself a career on the left coast.


 
  
 Don't forget the weather!


----------



## NA Blur

I will be heading to the city for this event and look forward to seeing you all.


----------



## gepardcv

Thank you for the kind words, @aamefford! Hope to see you at another meet soon.


----------



## manywelps

So how does this meet work?  Does everyone bring their own amps/dacs and listen to headphones they want to purchase?  (I see people reserving half tables)


----------



## digitalzed

manywelps said:


> So how does this meet work?  Does everyone bring their own amps/dacs and listen to headphones they want to purchase?  (I see people reserving half tables)


 

 Individuals can set up a table with their own gear to let attendees listen to and there will be a good number of manufacturers there with their own products and various headphones to listen to. Bring your headphones or DAP so you can listen to your music through your headphones on a lot of items. Sales, trades, good people and good times are guaranteed.


----------



## manywelps

digitalzed said:


> manywelps said:
> 
> 
> > So how does this meet work?  Does everyone bring their own amps/dacs and listen to headphones they want to purchase?  (I see people reserving half tables)
> ...


 

 I don't have anything reasonable other than an uberfrost and asgard 2 (I do have a variety of sub-$100 USB DACs with an assortment DAC chips (Wolfson WM8741, TI Burr Brown PCM5102A, AKM AK4396, Sabre ES9023, Cirrus Logic CS4361) that I collected for my own amusement (trying to see how good my hearing was at differentiating).
  
 I'm not sure anyone attending this would care enough to play a "rank/differentiate the cheap dacs" game.


----------



## digitalzed

manywelps said:


> I don't have anything reasonable other than an uberfrost and asgard 2 (I do have a variety of sub-$100 USB DACs with an assortment DAC chips (Wolfson WM8741, TI Burr Brown PCM5102A, AKM AK4396, Sabre ES9023, Cirrus Logic CS4361) that I collected for my own amusement (trying to see how good my hearing was at differentiating).
> 
> I'm not sure anyone attending this would care enough to play a "rank/differentiate the cheap dacs" game.


 

 It isn't required that you exhibit, you're just welcome to if you want. You can also do what I'm doing and go there to listen to everyone else's gear!


----------



## longbowbbs

axelcloris said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Echobox Audio added to exhibitor list!
> ...


 
 I will take lots of pictures....


----------



## manywelps

digitalzed said:


> It isn't required that you exhibit, you're just welcome to if you want. You can also do what I'm doing and go there to listen to everyone else's gear!


 
 Oh, ok.
  
 If there's any open space after all the people who have good stuff to show have signed up, maybe I'll set it up for giggles.


----------



## EveTan

Will UE be there? 
  
 I'm trying to convince a friend to come with me and I know that UE does impressions/a discount if you order at a meet.


----------



## bflat

Ticket purchased and thread sub'd. Look forward to the meet!


----------



## moedawg140

bflat said:


> Ticket purchased and thread sub'd. Look forward to the meet!


 
  
 Nice to see you from the SE846 thread.  Looking forward to seeing you there, bflat.


----------



## third_eye

Apogee Electronics added to exhibitor list!


----------



## bflat

moedawg140 said:


> Nice to see you from the SE846 thread.  Looking forward to seeing you there, bflat.


 

 Thanks! I didn't realize how many of the veteran members are going to be in the area. Even better!


----------



## kodreaming

I will be there. Bought my ticket.


----------



## warrenpchi

Really looking forward to this now!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wondering what I should bring...?


----------



## Sable

Count me in, will need half of a table.
  
 Gear: 
 SACDmods Sony SCD-C222ES
 Stax Lambda Pro / SRM1 MK2
 Stax Lambda Nova Classic / SRM3


----------



## vocalstrance

Count me in with a +1
 Just bringing cans don't want to tote around a bunch of Schiit since they'll be there.
  
 Gear:
 HD800
 DT990 600 ohm


----------



## TMoney

I'll be there unless something comes up.
  
 I'm not planning on brining any gear this time unless requested.


----------



## stjj89

Change of plans--I can make it again! I will be bringing my modded HE-560 and modded Fostex TH900. I *might* bring my Fostex HP-A8, depending on whether I can find a convenient way to bring it there. If I could get half a table of space, that would be great!


----------



## jmht

I'm in!  Always love the chance to listen to different things!


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for keeping us up to date on Exhibitors for the 18 July 2015 Meet.  Still don't know whether there's a conflicting daytime event for the San Francisco Nihonto Society as of 29 June 2015 - Hoshino Sensei has a surf-rock group for certain events.


----------



## Fidelity King

Reserved! Very excited to go, hopefully I can introduce some of my friends to this world oh high end headphones.


----------



## third_eye

sable said:


> Count me in, will need half of a table.
> 
> Gear:
> SACDmods Sony SCD-C222ES
> ...


 
  


stjj89 said:


> Change of plans--I can make it again! I will be bringing my modded HE-560 and modded Fostex TH900. I *might* bring my Fostex HP-A8, depending on whether I can find a convenient way to bring it there. If I could get half a table of space, that would be great!


 
  
 Got you guys down for a 1/2 table each!


----------



## third_eye

fidelity king said:


> Reserved! Very excited to go, hopefully I can introduce some of my friends to this world oh high end headphones.


 
  
 Cool! Meets like these are the perfect way to introduce friends to the hobby!


----------



## mosesed96

Would like to attend may need half table,

Gear list:
McIntosh D150
Cavalli Audio Liquid Lightning Moded
STAX SR-007 mk2
AKG K812 Moded
Pandora Hope VI

AK240 w/ crystal cable balanced adapter
Lotoo PAW GOLD, PAW 5000
AKG K3003i, FI-BA-SS, Fitear 334 w/ 000 cable


----------



## pbear

I'm in, along with my teenage son and his friend.


----------



## DecentLevi

Great @pbear just make sure your friends are audiophiles - if not they'll be escorted out. (LOL, joking) like the admin said this is also a good way to introduce the world of hi-fi audio to newcomers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
@stjj89 I would love to be able to try your Fostex TH 900.
  
  
 PS- this reminds me of a recent posting where somebody proclaimed that Head-fi'ers are computer enthusiasts rather than audiophiles. So I am still trying to solve the mystery: are most/all Head-fi'ers audiophiles? I for one am.


----------



## stjj89

decentlevi said:


> @stjj89 I would love to be able to try your Fostex TH 900.


 
  
 For sure! I'm excited to see what you think of my modded pair.


----------



## third_eye

> PS- this reminds me of a recent posting where somebody proclaimed that Head-fi'ers are computer enthusiasts rather than audiophiles. So I am still trying to solve the mystery: are most/all Head-fi'ers audiophiles? I for one am.


 
  
 Great question! I think most are "technologically savvy" audiophiles.


----------



## aamefford

third_eye said:


> Great question! I think most are "technologically savvy" audiophiles.



After a few high end stereo shows, and reading ANY of the audiophile rags, I balk at the label. GearSlut headphone and music aficionado I'll answer to though.


----------



## Sable

I wonder if somebody can bring older electret Stax earspeakers. SRM1mk2 I'm bringing has normal bias out. We can A/B with Jazzfan's SR-009.


----------



## jazzfan

sable said:


> I wonder if somebody can bring older electret Stax earspeakers. SRM1mk2 I'm bringing has normal bias out. We can A/B with Jazzfan's SR-009.


 
  
 I was ready to go, but unfortunately, do to a last minute change, I won't be able to attend this event.  Maybe next year.
  
 I hope to see what I missed on the impressions thread following the meet. Post plenty of pics and impressions guys! Cheers.


----------



## third_eye

VOXOA and NuForce added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ozzymo

Just met a forum member today:  coolmingli
  
 Nice guy and informed me of this meet.  I will be attending.  Looking forward to auditioning the AK380, Oppo PM-3, and Audeze EL-8.  I will be taking Bart there, so won't be bringing anything big-but I will have my RWAK240 if anyone would like to have a listen.


----------



## bflat

Sorry, but I'm a meet up noob. I won't ask for a table, but will have the following with me if someone wants a listen:

RWAK240
RSA SR-71B
Beyerdynamic T5P
  
 I'll be hoping to audition Audeze LCD-XC and AK380. If there's a Liquid Carbon or ALO's new Dual Mono Tube amp that would be cool too.


----------



## vocalstrance

I'd love to hear the Beyerdynamics T5P. It'd be nice to compare to my DT990 and HD800


----------



## DecentLevi

I would like to try the Beyer. T5P also. I thought the T1 sounded flat / lifeless but I think both these 'cans are very picky on the amp source so I hope the T5 can be set up with a good amp for it. Bflat, probably you can ask around and may somebody who has an amp pairs well with it and could let you set those up on their table. If you want to walk around, I'd say the Head-fi community is_ (generally)_ trustworthy as far as robbery goes, as long as somebody you trust is watching over it.
  
 I contacted the owner of Alo Audio last month and they didn't seem to be interested / able to setup the CDM (Continental Dual Mono) at the SF CanJam.


----------



## bflat

decentlevi said:


> I would like to try the Beyer. T5P also. I thought the T1 sounded flat / lifeless but I think both these 'cans are very picky on the amp source so I hope the T5 can be set up with a good amp for it. Bflat, probably you can ask around and may somebody who has an amp pairs well with it and could let you set those up on their table. If you want to walk around, I'd say the Head-fi community is_ (generally)_ trustworthy as far as robbery goes, as long as somebody you trust is watching over it.
> 
> I contacted the owner of Alo Audio last month and they didn't seem to be interested / able to setup the CDM (Continental Dual Mono) at the SF CanJam.


 

 That's cool. Anyone who plans to have a table and will be there for most of the day, I'll be happy to leave my T5P there. I had these modded with Audeze mini XLR connectors so folks can try different cables too. I only have RSA balanced and 3.5mm SE terminated cables.
  
 These are great cans, but a bit lacking in the low end so I have about a +5 dB up thru 250 Hz set on my EQ.


----------



## smm31

I plan on attending. Relatively new to this and in the market for some new higher-end open phones. Will bring along my NAD Viso HP50's and 1964Ears V8's  for comparison.


----------



## DecentLevi

If you're looking for some higher end open headphones, don't miss out on the chance to try the Sennheiser HD 650 with various hi-end amps, and the Hifiman HE-6 (out of production but usually are some floating around). Shure 1540 is a good open can too.
  
 EDIT: Shure SRH _1440 _is their open headphone


----------



## longbowbbs

decentlevi said:


> If you're looking for some higher end open headphones, don't miss out on the chance to try the Sennheiser HD 650 with various hi-end amps, and the Hifiman HE-6 (out of production but usually are some floating around). Shure 1540 is a good open can too.


 
 The HD650 is a permanent member of my collection.


----------



## joe

*SF Pre-Meet Rooftop Party!*
  
 The afternoon before the San Francisco Head-Fi Meet, there will be a gathering on the rooftop of Wikia's offices for Head-Fi'ers!
  
 If you can/will be in the downtown San Francisco area on Friday afternoon, July 17, 2015, you can join fellow Head-Fi'ers for free drinks and food on Wikia's gorgeous rooftop patio, overlooking downtown San Francisco! 
  
 This pre-meet rooftop party takes place on Friday, July 17, 2015 from 3pm to 5pm. Space is limited for this event, and if you're not registered, you won't be able to attend. To be clear: This is a separate event from the San Francisco Head-Fi meet, so you must register for this event separately to join us! Registration is FREE, but space is limited.
  
 You can register until 17:00 PDT TODAY (July 16, 2015) by visiting the following URL:
 https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pre-meet-rooftop-party-downtown-san-francisco-tickets-17623647805
  
 Once you've register for this party, be sure to post in this thread that you're attending, so we know we'll see you!
  
 The address is:
 360 3rd St
 San Francisco, CA 94107
  
 We look forward to seeing you on Friday for the rooftop pre-meet party!


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks in advance to those who are putting this together!
  
 Just registered for the SF Pre-Meet Rooftop Party.  Look forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## mosesed96

Wow, Im definatly in for this


----------



## coolmingli

I will be there.


----------



## coolmingli

I am in.


----------



## enkidu

I'm in for the main event. Not sure if anything I have is worth bringing, perhaps the "classic" ATH-A900's?


----------



## NoPants

third_eye said:


> *Table Space Update*
> Guys, we're starting to finalize the table arrangements for the event. If you need table space, please either confirm in the thread or via PM to me. Please include what you are bringing and I will update the thread. Table space is reserved for those with full rigs, if you are just bringing headphones and/or portables, you will not need assigned space. Thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks!


 
 What's the cutoff date if you were to reserve a table? I'm interested (but not committed as of yet) to bring/sell some stuff:
  
 Megatron
 2sa1968/2sc4686 KGSSHV
 SR-Sigma Pro
 SR-Lamda Pro
 SR-009


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Hear the new Woo Audio WA5-LE with @MrSpeaker  ETHER and @Hifiman  HE-1000 headphones at this meet.
  
 Jack Wu will also be on hand to answer questions.
  
 Photo: prototype of new WA5-LE:


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Registered for rooftop party!


----------



## gepardcv

nopants said:


> What's the cutoff date if you were to reserve a table? I'm interested (but not committed as of yet) to bring/sell some stuff:
> 
> Megatron
> 2sa1968/2sc4686 KGSSHV
> ...


 
  
 You're selling that beautiful Megatron you finished recently?!


----------



## third_eye

hifiguy528 said:


> Hear the new Woo Audio WA5-LE with @MrSpeaker  ETHER and @Hifiman  HE-1000 headphones at this meet.
> 
> Jack Wu will also be on hand to answer questions.
> 
> Photo: prototype of new WA5-LE:


 
  
 Wow, very cool!!


----------



## third_eye

nopants said:


> What's the cutoff date if you were to reserve a table? I'm interested (but not committed as of yet) to bring/sell some stuff:
> 
> Megatron
> 2sa1968/2sc4686 KGSSHV
> ...


 
  
 I put you down for a table, just let me know if you decide not to bring the gear.


----------



## buson160man

Nice view from the roof top wow.


----------



## Sable

Registered for the pre-meet party. 
Thanks for putting it together!


----------



## jazzfan

hifiguy528 said:


> Hear the new Woo Audio WA5-LE with @MrSpeaker  ETHER and @Hifiman  HE-1000 headphones at this meet.
> 
> Jack Wu will also be on hand to answer questions.
> 
> Photo: prototype of new WA5-LE:


 
  
 Can you share any details here on the WA5-LE prototype?


----------



## moedawg140

jazzfan said:


> Can you share any details here on the WA5-LE prototype?


 
  
 This should be interesting.
  
 Seriously though, I added your TIDAL demo playlist (in your signature) to my TIDAL playlists, and will listen tomorrow.  Thank you for sharing your playlist to the world!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Flax milk in my glass)


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jazzfan said:


> Can you share any details here on the WA5-LE prototype?


 
  
 New to WA5-LE are the following:

High power 1/4” x 1 and 4-Pin XLR x 1 headphone outputs (up to 8watts)
 
User selectable High Power or Low Power output via front panel switches
 


User selectable High or Low impedance via front panel switches
 
User selectable High or Low output LEVEL via front panel switches
 
XLR input x 1
  
 These changes will benefit a wide variety of modern high-end headphones such as @MrSpeaker ETHER, @Hifiman HE-1000 and others coming to market.


----------



## WooAudio

To clarify, the above is not a prototype. The revision has been completed which to replace the old version. We have started to build the new version.

I will bring the latest WA8 prototype (battery powered tube DAC/amp). We have been working on a long list of enhancements and tweaks getting closer to production.


----------



## veindoc

Im in. Excited to hear new Codex by Ayre. Hope invite went out to 1964 Ears, there near by and I would love to hear new A series
  
 Nick


----------



## jazzfan

hifiguy528 said:


> New to WA5-LE are the following:
> 
> High power 1/4” x 1 and 4-Pin XLR x 1 headphone outputs (up to 8watts)
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is very good news indeed. Just a couple of questions... 1) Will the updated WA5-LE version be made available at the same price as the current model? 2) Can existing WA5-LEs be updated to the latest version? If yes, would this be a free upgrade for original WA5-LE owners?


----------



## gzone3lement

Several thread pages ago, I mentioned that I won't be able to attend the main event, but I registered (with a friend) to join the pre-party with you all! Can't wait!


----------



## renlute

OK, sounds good, sign me up as probable.
  
 FOR SALE: I'll bring a set of classic AKG K340s for sale. I have too many phones that I am not using (but I do use my second pair of 340s).
  
 QRV-07 HEAPHONE AMP KIT: I'd also like to bring an almost-assembled headphone amp kit that I bought 5 years ago: the Sjostrom Audio QRV-07. I'd love to compare it with other equipment at the meet. I paid to have the board populated by a circuit board assembly house in Mountain View, so that's done. But most of the wire leads to the pot, on-off switch and so forth need to be connected and soldered up. I never should have taken this on myself as my skills do not lie in this arena.
  
 I got some helpful final assembly instructions at a former Head-fi meet (which I'll bring) but still never got around to digging in and finishing. I'm skeered I might fry a chip or wire the pot wrong or whatever. Would it be permissible to bring a soldering iron, solder, and wires plus parts so somebody who understands these contraptions could get it working on the spot? I just keep getting pulled off on too many other projects that are more pressing and where I have the necessary expertise.


----------



## hselburn

Looks like I'm going to be able to go to the meet! Is Pendulumic coming this year?Excited to see Audeze again! Do I need to register online? I'll do that once my day off is confirmed. . I can't believe I got the day off


----------



## third_eye

renlute said:


> OK, sounds good, sign me up as probable.
> 
> FOR SALE: I'll bring a set of classic AKG K340s for sale. I have too many phones that I am not using (but I do use my second pair of 340s).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds good, I will assign you a half table.
  


hselburn said:


> Looks like I'm going to be able to go to the meet! Is Pendulumic coming this year?Excited to see Audeze again! Do I need to register online? I'll do that once my day off is confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, you can either register online or at the door (with a surcharge).


----------



## hselburn

And is Pendulumic coming?


----------



## third_eye

hselburn said:


> And is Pendulumic coming?


 
  
 It's a last minute decision for them as they have a date conflict.....will keep everyone updated if anything changes.


----------



## hselburn

Hope so. Was going to buy one if there was a show special. I haven't heard the S1+ but I did hear the S1 and I liked it. A lot.


----------



## Paspasero

Hoping to attend as this is right down the road!


----------



## vocalstrance

I'm usually a Schiit-head, but I'm really looking forward to hearing a lot of other amps. Specifically the Woo Audio WA8.


----------



## baronkatz

I will be there representing Schiit and also will be at the party representing myself! Will bring all the cans to the event!


----------



## aamefford

baronkatz said:


> I will be there representing Schiit and also will be at the party representing myself! Will bring all the cans to the event!



Dang! You'll probably have a Lyr2, and I don't get to come to the meet this time. I'm still waiting for a chance to hear the Lyr2. I'll miss seeing you.


----------



## vabene

I plan on attending and want to thank everyone involved in making this happen.


----------



## JustinBieber

I will not need a table. I'm going to be running around with my HD800s and trying out a bunch of amps.
  
 Speaking of the HD800, I will be selling mine super cheap (lowest price you'll ever see, I bet you). Or, I will trade them for another HD800 + cash. The catch is that mine is painted black. I just want a stock pair that can be re-painted easily. 
  
 Just a heads up if anyone might be interested.


----------



## DecentLevi

Wow, a DIY amp kit being built in front of us, relic electrostats for sale, great exhibitors and a lot of unique personal rigs - sounds like this show's gonna have a lot of personality. Not to mention I will be bringing my selected fav. tubes to showcase my Ember amp.
  
 I asked for this at the last meet but I think it's worth asking again: is there any way we can have an optional 1-hour extension for those of us who wish to stay longer? All this sonic awesomeness packed into 8 hours (minus lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) is sure to give many of us the feeling we didn't get to try everything.


----------



## DecentLevi

...just when I thought I've seen it all! Justin Bieber is a headphone-painting audiophile and Head-Fi got wind of this before the Nat'll Enquirer? (sorry I couldn't resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
  
 Anywayz @third_eye or anybody who knows the area, will there be any super-fast lunch options nearby the event? Thanks


----------



## colinallcarz

Probably coming and and trying to get some of my friends to tag along. Bring them over to the dark side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Perfect timing as my wife and kids are visiting her family for a few days.


----------



## Westron

Definitely going, bringing at least the HD800s and possibly the LCD-XCs. Going to be bringing the Lyr1 to sell with or without a couple of 7308/E188CC

 Will be trying to bring a couple friends as well.


----------



## colinallcarz

I don't even know if it's worth it to bring my gear - I have the HD600, Fidelio X2, and Beyer DT990 Pro. I guess I'll maybe bring the HD 600 to try different amping stuff, but I don't have anything really high end or hard to find.


----------



## third_eye

vabene said:


> I plan on attending and want to thank everyone involved in making this happen.


 




  


justinbieber said:


> I will not need a table. I'm going to be running around with my HD800s and trying out a bunch of amps.
> 
> Speaking of the HD800, I will be selling mine super cheap (lowest price you'll ever see, I bet you). Or, I will trade them for another HD800 + cash. The catch is that mine is painted black. I just want a stock pair that can be re-painted easily.
> 
> Just a heads up if anyone might be interested.


 
  
 Hmm, that could be interesting......I'll have my stock pair on hand.
  
  


decentlevi said:


> Wow, a DIY amp kit being built in front of us, relic electrostats for sale, great exhibitors and a lot of unique personal rigs - sounds like this show's gonna have a lot of personality. Not to mention I will be bringing my selected fav. tubes to showcase my Ember amp.
> 
> I asked for this at the last meet but I think it's worth asking again: is there any way we can have an optional 1-hour extension for those of us who wish to stay longer? All this sonic awesomeness packed into 8 hours (minus lunch
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, this show is gonna be great!! Unfortunately, we have to finish the event at 5p as they are using some of the space for an event in the evening. Insider tip: GET THERE AT 9AM!!
  
  


decentlevi said:


> ...just when I thought I've seen it all! Justin Bieber is a headphone-painting audiophile and Head-Fi got wind of this before the Nat'll Enquirer? (sorry I couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know there is a moderately priced restaurant at the hotel and there are a few places very close (but maybe not walking distance close). (Don't remember having lunch at all last year, maybe someone who was there last year can chime in?)


colinallcarz said:


> Probably coming and and trying to get some of my friends to tag along. Bring them over to the dark side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great timing! And yes, these events are great for newcomers!


westron said:


> Definitely going, bringing at least the HD800s and possibly the LCD-XCs. Going to be bringing the Lyr1 to sell with or without a couple of 7308/E188CC
> 
> Will be trying to bring a couple friends as well.


----------



## FYL941

decentlevi said:


> Anywayz @third_eye or anybody who knows the area, will there be any super-fast lunch options nearby the event? Thanks


 
  
 FYI...I come here to hit golf balls but the mexican resto inside the club is pretty good.  It's behind the hotel.
  
 http://www.yelp.com/biz/gabriel-and-daniels-mexican-grill-burlingame


----------



## third_eye

fyl941 said:


> FYI...I come here to hit golf balls but the mexican resto inside the club is pretty good.  It's behind the hotel.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/gabriel-and-daniels-mexican-grill-burlingame


 
  4.5 stars on yelp, will check this out for sure!


----------



## third_eye

*Volunteers*
 We have room for a couple more volunteers. If you would like to help out at the Registration Desk for a portion of the event, please let me know via PM. In addition to this being a lot of FUN, entrance to the meet is free!


----------



## Questyle

Bruce & Gary will be attending!


----------



## moedawg140

questyle said:


> Bruce & Gary will be attending!


 
  
 It will be great to see them both again.


----------



## bluedeer3

I will be at the meet and Friday event!

 Dennis Davis


----------



## Skyfall

I'm driving from LA. 
Count me in. 

Might be selling LCD 2F.


----------



## Jake Barnes

I'm in


----------



## colinallcarz

Something came up and now I can't go. Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## dunkie

Hey guys, new Head-Fire here. Would this be a good event for a beginner? I'm currently rocking ATH-M50's (which I'm trying to upgrade from), would they even be worth bringing?


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello, yes in fact I would say a headphone meet is ideal for a beginner - being exposed to all that great headphone/amp/DAC/DAP gear will help you make a *much more informed* decision *earlier *in the hobby since you've now tried them yourself, as opposed to blowing wads of cash on heresay, which is probably what most of do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you're used to the sound signature of the ATH M50's I would recommend you to bring it along, this way you can do direct comparisons of it to other headphones, and likewise test it out on some of the amps to see how well it can perform on them.


----------



## dunkie

Count me +1 in for the Sat. meet!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, this is the current table allocation. If you need table space and you are not on this list, please let me know!
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Zashoomin *(1)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 FrankCooter *(1)*
 gepardcv *(0.5)*
 Decent Levi *(0.5)*
 Sable *(0.5)*
 stjj89 *(0.5)*
 mosesed96 *(0.5)*
 NoPants *(1)*
 renlute *(0.5)*
 bobcn *(0.5)*


----------



## third_eye

dunkie said:


> Count me +1 in for the Sat. meet!


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current list of SHaG prizes and Show Specials!
  
*SHaG Prizes*
 Noble Audio - Savant ($599 value)
 Schiit Audio - Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack ($298 value)
 Mr Speakers - Mad Dog Pro ($449 value)
 Echobox Audio - Finder Titanium Earphones, 2 sets ($199 value)
 Master & Dynamic - MH40 ($399 value)
 Questyle - QP1 DAP ($599 value)
  
*Show Specials*
 Noble Audio - Free ear impressions with the purchase of a custom product, sales tax included in price of all products
 Mr Speakers - Sale: Alpha Prime (999.99 to 799.99), Alpha Dog (599.99 to 499.99), Mad Dog Pro (449.99 to 379.99), Mad Dog (299.99 to 269.99)
 Questyle - 25% off the retail price of all demo and open box Questyle Audio products currently in stock (complete list available at the meet, does not apply to DAPs)
  
_Many thanks to our participating exhibitors!_


----------



## veindoc

what is table allocation? I am attending but am not a vendor.
 Nick


----------



## third_eye

veindoc said:


> what is table allocation? I am attending but am not a vendor.
> Nick


 
  
 It's for people who are bringing full rigs (Source/Dac/Amp/Headphones) to show at the meet.


----------



## hselburn

Well my DM pulled the rug out from under me. Said getting the day off for the meet wouldn't be a problem. Well guess what? The schedule came out. It was a problem. Guess I have to buy the S1+ though Amazon or direct from Pendulumic if they do that. Rats.


----------



## shiorisekine

hselburn said:


> Well my DM pulled the rug out from under me. Said getting the day off for the meet wouldn't be a problem. Well guess what? The schedule came out. It was a problem. Guess I have to buy the S1+ though Amazon or direct from Pendulumic if they do that. Rats.




You should give Mike Johnson, an email and see if he can get you the meet deal still.


----------



## hselburn

Good idea and who knows, maybe it will work out in the end. Still got a week. Maybe I can negotiate this yet


----------



## warrenpchi

I was originally going to do this in PM.  But then I thought, why not just do this in the thread?  People should know this.  So here we go.
  
  
@DecentLevi, it wasn't that long ago that you went to your first meet.  And I'm sure, like many of us, there was some trepidation as you didn't know what to expect.  That's perfectly natural of course.  We've all been through that, and I'm glad you overcame whatever misgivings you might have had, and went to that meet.  However, one meet is just the beginning, just a taste of a larger Head-Fi experience.
  
 That's why, earlier this year and before your first CanJam, you were still filled with questions and concerns about the best way to enjoy the show.  It's possible that I may have been curt with you at times, as I was very overworked and stressed out.  If I was, I'm sorry.  But again, you overcame any and all concerns you had, and boldly made an effort to travel hundreds of miles to embrace all that CanJam had to offer.  I'm glad you did.
  
 In this thread, I've seen you make it point to share all that you've learned... answering questions from fellow Head-Fiers thinking about attending their first meet... sharing with them your experience so they know what to expect and how fun a meet can be... and generally being an overall good guy.  To that I just have to say, I'm proud of you.  I don't mean to sound patronizing, I'm just genuinely appreciative of you and what you have done to help others attend their first meet.
  
 In short, I just wanted to say, you rock!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!


----------



## dunkie

@warrenpchi He definitely helped convince me in attending my first meet!


----------



## recarcar

should be able to make it


----------



## HiFiGuy528

new revised WA5-LE for the show.


----------



## jazzfan

hifiguy528 said:


> new revised WA5-LE for the show.


 
  
  
 Hey Mike,
  
 That looks gorgeous! Thank you for providing the pic. I'm extremely interested in updating my current WA5-LE with the latest changes. Can you respond to my questions from my previous post _here_? It would be very much  appreciated.
  
 Thanks


----------



## warrenpchi

dunkie said:


> @warrenpchi He definitely helped convince me in attending my first meet!


 

 Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've got a fun-filled weekend ahead of me, I'm finishing up custom member badges for the meet:


----------



## bahorn

@warrenpchi Don't forget a badge for me!  I was missed being added to the Attendees list.  I pm'd @third_eye that I had posted in #101 that I plan to attend.  Thanks!


----------



## DecentLevi

That's nice the we have custom badges. And thanks much for the positive words, Warren. Yes I've done just a bit to encourage a few NU head-fi-'ers (not 'fires' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) to attend, probably because I'm generally interested to encourage people to realize what can be had with sound fidelity, causing my little ripple in the ocean to keep the audiophile community active with new members. I've said this on other forums and I'll say it again: I believe online audiophile communities as well as meets are largely what helps keep the personal hi-fi audio industry competitive and cheap - without us uber OCD techies on a nonstop quest for sonic perfection there would be only cheap earbuds and beats/bose to choose from and no reason for the hi-end manufactures to continue innovation.
  
 My first meet was actually at the Santa Clara mini meet for 6 hours and I made some good friends there too. One thing I take home from these events other than just product impressions is that, IMO anyway, it seems head-fi'ers seem to share common interests and ways of thinking beyond just head-gear (like science / technology related interests, IMO again). And a bit more on my personal philosophy of posting on forums like these is that you should be able to speak your mind regarding your opinion of a product - as long as what you're saying is not directly slanderous/offensive etc., feel free to say how horrible or excellent a product is, and don't worry if you're directly disagreeing with somebody else because that's what these forums are all about, and frankly, a debate keeps the conversation going / interesting! Variety of opinions gives you the 'big picture' before you make a purchase. My point is that it seems that on at least 1/2 dozens times I've noticed people who seem too restrained from voicing their real opinion on a product. I for one, have really pushed the envelope on promoting a few of my favorite products here such as the Continental Dual Mono and Geek Out v2 because these are products I believe in - so let your voice be heard even if it goes against other's findings (as long as it's done in a constructive way). And the way you perceive a sound is all that's important, even if it doesn't have scientific backing.


----------



## DecentLevi

Also I would like to ask 2 things about the member rigs please:
  
 How early are we advised to come and set up our rigs - would about 1/2 hr. be good enough? Also would we need to bring our own power strips / extension chords? Thanks much.
  
 And PS- I wrote the above posting in a bit of a rush so if something didn't come across right or doesn't make sense then let me know so I can edit it.


----------



## third_eye

decentlevi said:


> Also I would like to ask 2 things about the member rigs please:
> 
> How early are we advised to come and set up our rigs - would about 1/2 hr. be good enough? Also would we need to bring our own power strips / extension chords? Thanks much.
> 
> And PS- I wrote the above posting in a bit of a rush so if something didn't come across right or doesn't make sense then let me know so I can edit it.


 
  
 Yeah, a 1/2 hour before should be fine. Setup time will be from 8am-9am, we would ask that everyone bringing rigs be set up by 9am. And yes, please bring your own power strips and extension cords. Look forward to seeing you next week!


----------



## linuxworks

if there is interest, I can bring my (semi)new fiio x3-2 portable DAP.  what got me about it was spdif-out at 24/192, bit-perfect, good internal dac and pre-out, plus it had some kind of inline-remote.
  
 well, I just built a circuit that interfaces with that inline remote port   the inline remote does not do much (skip songs back/forward plus pause/play) but I was able to create a small board that listens for IR (from a sony dvd remote, for example) and sends the pulses to the portable DAP.  you can then control the dap from somewhere else in the room.
  
 what I will bring, for sure, is a relay based preamp, an spdif switch, an RF based OLED remote control (for all of that) and an AK4399 ebay dac, boxed up.  source will be linux and mpd on a fanless netbook with an ssd.  the overall theme is, as usual with me, 'remote control'   but I have new toys to show this year, that's for sure.  all DIY.


----------



## hselburn

Tried getting ahold of Mike. Haven't heard back yet but good news! I'll be at the meet after all!!


----------



## HiFiGuy528

jazzfan said:


> This is very good news indeed. Just a couple of questions... 1) Will the updated WA5-LE version be made available at the same price as the current model? 2) Can existing WA5-LEs be updated to the latest version? If yes, would this be a free upgrade for original WA5-LE owners?


 
  
 A lot have changed on the new version so no free upgrades.  Email us at info@wooaudio.com if you're interested in the new models.  Due to current demands, lead time is estimated at 3-4 weeks.
  
 - new U.S. prices: WA5 $5899 - WA5-LE base model $3699
  
 - same chassis design as the outgoing model
  
 - same base tubes configurations (6SN7, 300b, 274b) - see chart for additional compatible tubes (link)
  
  
*WA5-LE (headphones only):*
  

Single-ended (SET), Class A, Transformer-coupled
 

High power 1/4” and 4-Pin XLR headphone outputs (up to 8watts)
 
User selectable High Power or Low Power output to match a wide variety of headphone power demands
 


User selectable High or Low impedance to match headphone impedance
 
User selectable High or Low output LEVEL to match headphone sensitivity
 
XLR input x 1
 
_**** Premium internal parts available (V-Cap, Jensen, Black Gate caps) __* $1210 extra*_
 
  

*WA5 (headphones and speakers):*
 Same as WA5-LE - PLUS the following features and benefits:
  

Speaker outputs x 2 (8 watts per channel @8 Ohms)
 

Premium internal parts _included_ (V-Cap, Jensen, Black Gate caps)  
 

WBT Nextgen 0210-Cu RCA inputs x 2
 

WBT Nextgen 0710-Cu Speaker terminals x 1 set


----------



## Gnawbert

Coming!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## metaldood

Alright finally got around to buying the tickets. Excited to see you guys again


----------



## jazzfan

hifiguy528 said:


> A lot have changed on the new version so no free upgrades.  Email us at info@wooaudio.com if you're interested in the new models.  Due to current demands, lead time is estimated at 3-4 weeks.
> 
> - new U.S. prices: WA5 $5899 - WA5-LE base model $3699
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for providing the new pricing info. I'm dying to hear the sonic improvements from these upgrades, but unfortunately I won't be able to attend this meet. I hope others attending will share their impressions, specifically with respect to paring with various cans. I'll email Woo directly regarding upgrade pricing for current WA5-LE owners. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## SFHeadJunkie

RSVP'ed for Pre-Meet party. See you all there!


----------



## bugstone

Interested to hear impressions of the Cavalli Audio 'Liquid Carbon' compared to Eddie Current 'Black Widow' even though the Black Widow is twice the price.  Also, any update on Audeze Z.
  
 Thanks,
 Bugs


----------



## Lenni

third_eye said:


>


  
  

 beautiful graphics design.


----------



## third_eye

lenni said:


> beautiful graphics design.


 
 Thank you @warrenpchi!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here are the final table assignments. If you are not on the list and need space let me know!
  
 third_eye *(1)*
 Zashoomin *(1)*
 amb *(1)*
 linuxworks *(1)*
 FrankCooter *(1)*
 gepardcv *(0.5)*
 Decent Levi *(0.5)*
 Sable *(0.5)*
 stjj89 *(0.5)*
 mosesed96 *(0.5)*
 NoPants *(1)*
 renlute *(0.5)*
 bobcn *(0.5)*
  
*Also, don't forget to register here: *http://www.eventbrite.com/e/2015-san-francisco-head-fi-meet-tickets-16432901250. *In addition to getting a very cool badge like this, you will also save a few $ over purchasing a ticket at the door. *


----------



## NoPants

Sorry please remove me from the list, it doesn't look like I'll be able to attend anymore.


----------



## third_eye

nopants said:


> Sorry please remove me from the list, it doesn't look like I'll be able to attend anymore.


 
  
 Will do! Let me know if things are able to change.....we have enough space.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

third_eye said:


> *Table Space Update*
> Guys, we're starting to finalize the table arrangements for the event. If you need table space, please either confirm in the thread or via PM to me. Please include what you are bringing and I will update the thread. Table space is reserved for those with full rigs, if you are just bringing headphones and/or portables, you will not need assigned space. Thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone in a few weeks!


 

 I will need a half-table.
  
 HE-500/Beyer T50/AKG 271
  
 Woo Audio WA6SE
 Meyer Stage DAC
 Laptop Source


----------



## Zashoomin

Looks like not many people are bringing gear this year.  Was hoping more people would want to show off their setup.


----------



## vocalstrance

Just bought the tickets and looking forward to bringing my fiance to my first meet along with some headphones.


----------



## third_eye

sanjosecanjunkie said:


> I will need a half-table.
> 
> HE-500/Beyer T50/AKG 271
> 
> ...


 
  
 Got you down!
  
  


zashoomin said:


> Looks like not many people are bringing gear this year.  Was hoping more people would want to show off their setup.


 
  
 Agreed! There's still a few spaces left for people to jump in.
  
  


vocalstrance said:


> Just bought the tickets and looking forward to bringing my fiance to my first meet along with some headphones.


 
  
 Awesome, look forward to seeing you at the event!


----------



## Grahame

Ticket Purchased


----------



## stjj89

Will anyone else be bringing a Fostex TH900? I am very interesting in comparing my modded TH900 with a stock pair


----------



## blessingx

grahame said:


> Ticket Purchased


 
  
  
 Same here.


----------



## NA Blur

I will be walking around with my noontech Zoro HD II so if any of you want to try them just ask.


----------



## third_eye

Very exciting news! New Cavalli portable to be unveiled this weekend!
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/774559/finally-new-cavalli-audio-portable-unveiled-at-the-sf-headfi-meet#post_11761776


----------



## warrenpchi

bahorn said:


> @warrenpchi Don't forget a badge for me!  I was missed being added to the Attendees list.  I pm'd @third_eye that I had posted in #101 that I plan to attend.  Thanks!


 
  
 I gotcha!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


decentlevi said:


> And thanks much for the positive words, Warren.


 




  


decentlevi said:


> And PS- I wrote the above posting in a bit of a rush so if something didn't come across right or doesn't make sense then let me know so I can edit it.


 
  
 It's all good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


linuxworks said:


> spdif-out at 24/192


 
  
 How does it sound?
  


third_eye said:


> lenni said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful graphics design.
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the kind words fellas!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


nopants said:


> Sorry please remove me from the list, it doesn't look like I'll be able to attend anymore.


 
  
 But I made a badge for you!


----------



## aamefford

A long shot that I'll make it. Can I have @NoPants' badge if I make it? (Kidding. Sort of).


----------



## bflat

No ALO's new CDM tube amp/dac at the meet?


----------



## ozzymo

Bought my ticket.   Will be there for my first Head-Fi meet.  Bringing my girlfriend so hopefully I can get her off of Youtube listening and show her what she is missing with some good cans and source files.  Really looking forward to trying the Oppo PM-3 and Audeze EL-8 powered by my RWAK240 to upgrade my work rig and move away from IEMs.


----------



## linuxworks

I'll have the fiio x3-2 with me.  I'll probably be demoing my system with that as the primary source.  I'll have an AK4399 dac with me and so you can compare the sound of that external dac to the onboard cs4398.  to me, the onboard xtal^Hcirrus dac is fabulous.  no complaints here.
  
 the phones out, though, seems to have some dc offset issues; at least my dc coupled preamp (alpha10) shows clicks as I vary volume and that only happens when there is offset.  that's on the phones-out.  the line-out seems better, but there's a reason I want to run the phones-out into my preamp (hint: remote control hacking) 
  
 so, if someone wants to bring a dac by my table and compare that dac to the onboard fiio dac, that's fine with me.  coax-out only, no opto; but I do have an spdif switch that will convert both opto and coax to both, so we can convert if you need to.
  
 I'm really happy with the (admittedly primitive) remote control I hacked into the fiio.  even for just song pause and skip, its worth having.  I'm not aware of anyone else doing this yet so I think its a first, and I'll have it working this saturday for those that want to check it out.


----------



## yzap

I'll be attending. Will be my first meetup of this kind. : )


----------



## GoldenGate

I'll be coming, to learn as much as possible. I'm very excited, it will be my first audio meet-up. I'll be picking the minds of anyone friendly enough to help me steer thru my next upgrade path with CIEMS and cables.

 I'm really hoping Chrishimself will be there.


----------



## moedawg140

goldengate said:


> I'll be coming, to learn as much as possible. I'm very excited, it will be my first audio meet-up. I'll be picking the minds of anyone friendly enough to help me steer thru my next upgrade path with CIEMS and cables.
> 
> I'm really hoping Chrishimself will be there.


 
  
 The meet will be an awesome place to learn more and help you regarding your next upgrade path regarding CIEMs and cables.  Others will definitely help you out, but you can always look for me and I'll be happy to assist you in any way that I can.
  
 Looking forward to seeing you (and everyone) there!


----------



## shiorisekine

Didn't know if I had to register for the wikia thing but I went ahead and did it. Now I gotta hope to get there in time.


----------



## bmichels

Wish I could Come


----------



## third_eye

I'll be showing this rig at the SF meet and big thanks to Aurender for providing an N100H (and Flow, not pictured) for the meet!


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> I'll be showing this rig at the SF meet and big thanks to Aurender for providing an N100H (and Flow, not pictured) for the meet!


 
 Ethan, how do you like the N100H?


----------



## warrenpchi

aamefford said:


> A long shot that I'll make it. Can I have @NoPants' badge if I make it? (Kidding. Sort of).


 

 No need, I made you one.


----------



## EveTan

For trying out gear on the vendor side, what do you guys normally bring? 
  
 I'm thinking of bringing my Macbook, but not too sure what cables to bring.


----------



## soundmanmike

if it is anything like last years meet, its going to be great! im bringing my friend who is so exited to see and hear everything. looking forward to a fun day of listening...!


----------



## aamefford

warrenpchi said:


> No need, I made you one.



Shoot - now I gotta wear pants.


----------



## third_eye

longbowbbs said:


> Ethan, how do you like the N100H?


 
  
 It's fantastic, please stop by and check it out. Will also have an UpTone Audio Regen to try out with the rig!


----------



## longbowbbs

third_eye said:


> longbowbbs said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan, how do you like the N100H?
> ...


----------



## shiorisekine

evetan said:


> For trying out gear on the vendor side, what do you guys normally bring?
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing my Macbook, but not too sure what cables to bring.




Not all of the Vendors will let you hook up your Laptop to their rigs, so I would recommend bringing some Mix CDs and flash drives as well just in case. 

As for cables, I dont think I understand what you mean fully. Also I would recommend bringing your reference headphones as well.


----------



## NA Blur

For total headcount purposes I will have a +1 with me at this meet.


----------



## warrenpchi

evetan said:


> For trying out gear on the vendor side, what do you guys normally bring?
> 
> I'm thinking of bringing my Macbook, but not too sure what cables to bring.


 

 Lol, you were at Headmasters at CAF a few years back... you can't be that much out of practice?


----------



## EveTan

warrenpchi said:


> evetan said:
> 
> 
> > For trying out gear on the vendor side, what do you guys normally bring?
> ...


 
 Haha, well it has been a few years . It's all a bit hazy.


----------



## DecentLevi

If the SF meet is anything like the L.A. area one earlier this year, you don't _need _to bring anything to listen to either the member showcases or the exhibitors booths. The members usually had laptops with music and most of the exhibitors had a DAP (Digital Audio Player) as the source to feed their rigs. So if you have a bit of time before the meet, it may be worthwhile to figure out how to work the darn things because several of us (myself included) had to ask for help multiple times while trying cluelessly how to work these netherworld-era DAP's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Actually if one of you knows which DAP is the most prevelant used, and can post step-by-step photo instructions or a video link of how to work the touchscreen menus, that may do the trick.
  
 + for the comment about bringing your own test trax. As was suggested to me last time, I will be bringing some songs that I am familiar with on both CD, flash drive (SD card anyway), and on my cell phone. Lossless files of well-mastered music is the way to go, so that you can see how much 'sonic juice' an amp and/or headphone is able to squeeze out of your reference track. With a flash drive, cell phone & CD with your songs, I see no need for a laptop, and most exhibitors seem to be fine with letting you hook up your files with permission, or your own headphones for reference / comparison.


----------



## PFKMan23

I plan on attending.


----------



## TraneTime

At Can-Jam the vendors let me use my dap and portable amp to listen to their headphones.  Hopefully SF will be the same.


----------



## GoldenGate

Dear baby Jesus, dear Tom Cruise's god, etc, please protect my wallet and credit cards at my first meetup. Amen.


----------



## joe

Head's up everyone!
  
 We're closing registration for this event at 17:00 PDT TODAY (July 16, 2015), so be sure to register by then if you plan on attending!
  
 You can register at the following URL: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pre-meet-rooftop-party-downtown-san-francisco-tickets-17623647805


----------



## third_eye

tranetime said:


> At Can-Jam the vendors let me use my dap and portable amp to listen to their headphones.  Hopefully SF will be the same.


 
  
 I'm sure everyone here will be accommodating as well!
  


goldengate said:


> Dear baby Jesus, dear Tom Cruise's god, etc, please protect my wallet and credit cards at my first meetup. Amen.


 
  
 LOL, very true!
  
  


joe said:


> Head's up everyone!
> 
> We're closing registration for this event at 17:00 PDT TODAY (July 16, 2015), so be sure to register by then if you plan on attending!
> 
> You can register at the following URL: https://www.eventbrite.com/e/pre-meet-rooftop-party-downtown-san-francisco-tickets-17623647805


 
  
 This is going to be a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## Barra

I had hoped to align a business trip to make this meet, but it just is not happening. Is anyone planning on spending some time at the Eddie Current table that can do some listening impressions for me? I was also interested in the Questyle QP1/R DAPs if anyone is going to listen to those.

*EC Lineup Comparison*: I was hoping to see what pairs the best with the Audeze LCD lineup - any would do - from the new TOTL amp to the 445, 2a3, ZD, and BA. However, any headphone notes would do as I am familiar with most TOTL HPs. I am looking for a perspective of SQ differences, pairings, and perspective vs. other reference amps such as my Mjolnir SS.
*Black Widow vs. LC*: I am also very interested to get a direct comparison of the new Black Widow to the Cavalli Audio's Liquid Carbon amp as both look very interesting.
*Questyle QP1/R vs. AK100ii*: The AK is a hard to beat mix of UI, size, and SQ, but I would love to get a bigger, more desktop like sound - bigger but intimate soundstage, thicker, meatier, and more textured without giving up detail or transparency, warmer without a hint of always on bass. Can someone familiar with the AK100/120ii or 240 do a comparison for me:
SQ
UI
Portability

  
 Impressions from the last meet were all thumbs up across the board, but without any SQ perspective or reference amp comparison or even HP pairing notes. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TraneTime

goldengate said:


> Dear baby Jesus, dear Tom Cruise's god, etc, please protect my wallet and credit cards at my first meetup. Amen.


 
 I hear you.  Thank God they weren't selling the Layla at Can-Jam.  I would have made an impulse buy.  This is why I'm broke.


----------



## TraneTime

stjj89 said:


> Will anyone else be bringing a Fostex TH900? I am very interesting in comparing my modded TH900 with a stock pair


 
 I can being mine in.  I'll drop by your table.


----------



## stjj89

tranetime said:


> I can being mine in.  I'll drop by your table.


 
  
 Awesome! I'll only be there from 9AM till about 11.45AM though. Will you be there in the morning?


----------



## TraneTime

stjj89 said:


> Awesome! I'll only be there from 9AM till about 11.45AM though. Will you be there in the morning?


 
 I'll be there around 9:00.


----------



## stjj89

tranetime said:


> I'll be there around 9:00.


 
  
 Great! I am looking forward to this!


----------



## GoldenGate

The organizers can put "Absolute Rookie" on my name tag, it will probably make everything run smoother.
  
 I am stoked to see Noble there, they were at the top of my list for CIEM's as well as JH. I just cant decide if I should drag along my amp/DAC combo.


----------



## suburbanite

I just now learned of this and am contemplating attending.
  
 The problem is my gear- the only stuff I could really share would be my Grado SR225's and my Sennheiser HD 25-1 ii's, both which are not the most unique gear.
  
 Would anyone even want to listen to either?
  
 -S


----------



## suburbanite

Also, what is the day and date of this thing?????
  
 Saturday, July 18 2015 doesn't exist.


----------



## ozzymo

You must be using a different calendar.  This Saturday is July the 18th.  And you don't have to bring any gear.  You can just show up to meet people and try out gear from all the vendors in attendance.


----------



## TraneTime

suburbanite said:


> Also, what is the day and date of this thing?????
> 
> Saturday, July 18 2015 doesn't exist.


 
 It doesn't?!?!?!?!?  Do you know something the rest of us don't????


----------



## TraneTime

goldengate said:


> The organizers can put "Absolute Rookie" on my name tag, it will probably make everything run smoother.
> 
> I am stoked to see Noble there, they were at the top of my list for CIEM's as well as JH. I just cant decide if I should drag along my amp/DAC combo.


 
 If it's a portable rig they should.  They did at Can-Jam.


----------



## voicemaster

Coming!!


----------



## suburbanite

ozzymo said:


> You must be using a different calendar.  This Saturday is July the 18th.  *And you don't have to bring any gear.  You can just show up to meet people and try out gear from all the vendors in attendance.  *


 
  
  
 Perfect!
  
  


tranetime said:


> suburbanite said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what is the day and date of this thing?????
> ...


 
  
  
 OK, OK.
  
 I screwed up.
  
 I thought it was Friday.
  
 Would've been nice if it was.


----------



## joe

The pre-meet rooftop party is on Friday. 
  
 Details are *here*, and you have just over two hours left to register, and you _need_ to register in order to attend!


----------



## stjj89

Will there be WiFi at the meet venue?


----------



## fotomeow

Well, this meet up is serendipitous for sure. I will be attending, just bought my ticket via EventBrite.
 I just recently, in the last week, got a bit more serious about HPs. I was trying to sell a Home Audio amp, and the guy happens to be in the HP/DIY community, so I asked about HP recommendations.
 He sent me the link to the AKG K7XX's for $200, and I got 'em, now I need a matching HP amp, so would like to check them out this weekend in SF.
 However, the K7XXs won't be shipped until early August ...... 
 But looks great, and i can try out the Cavalli Liquid Carbon, the Shiit products, etc
 Gary
 Santa Cruz


----------



## Hypnotic Rhythm

I plan on going. This will be my first ever meet and I'm so excited. Expect me to get lost or confused on how to set up some items. I'm not sure exactly what to bring, but it probably will just be one or two headphones for anyone that wants to try them or buy from me. (Most likely my SoundMagic HP 200)


----------



## third_eye

stjj89 said:


> Will there be WiFi at the meet venue?


 
  
 There won't be WiFi at the meet but I believe there is WiFi in the lobby.


----------



## heming

I am going


----------



## bcschmerker4

Thanks for the last-call notice.  No way can I make the pre-Meet party due to a hard schedule conflict; OMS Japanese Christian Church has a rehearsal the same evening, close enough to simultaneous as not to admit travel time to and from Central Contra Costa.


----------



## DecentLevi

Does anybody have the Geek Out v2 or v2+ DAC/amp that you can let some of us try at the meet? Also does anybody have a can of Deoxit I can buy from you? (transportation issues to buy one here). 
  
 Also I won't be making it to the pre-party on Friday, only the main event.


----------



## Hypnotic Rhythm

Actually make it +2 for me. I'm bringing two buddies along who will pay for their ticket online. One of my buddies is wondering if anyone is selling Grados Sr80s at the meet?


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we will be posting up the meet map shortly. For those bringing rigs, please remember to bring extension cords/power strips as needed!


----------



## yomangy

First meet for me, just ordered my tickets. Seems awesome.


----------



## third_eye

yomangy said:


> First meet for me, just ordered my tickets. Seems awesome.


 
  
 Wow, so cool to see so many newcomers. You guys are in for a treat!


----------



## third_eye




----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to seeing everyone there, and also happy to wear these during my time in San Francisco and Burlingame:


----------



## Kibble Fat

Me + 1

Just bringing my iPod and RE-600s. 

Want to hear: any HiFiMAN gear & sub-$400 DAPs
Want to sell: lightly used RE-Zero

Looking forward to seeing many new and familiar faces 

E


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all, this should be my last shout-out about this, But can anybody please tell me if any of these headphones will already be at a booth, or if they would please bring one for some of us to try?
  
    _headphones:_
Aiaiai TMA-1
AKG K712
Audeze LCD-3 
   "   "    LCD-XC
Hifiman HE 6
V-Moda M100
  
    _amps:_
 Gustard H10 or Violectric V200


----------



## ozzymo

Is Audeze not going to be attending now?  I could have sworn I saw them originally listed as one of the vendors being in attendance.  Now I don't see them listed.  I was really looking forward to auditioning the closed back EL-8.


----------



## TMoney

ozzymo said:


> Is Audeze not going to be attending now?  I could have sworn I saw them originally listed as one of the vendors being in attendance.  Now I don't see them listed.  I was really looking forward to auditioning the closed back EL-8.


 
  
 Ditto this. I would also be disappointed if they didn't show or at the very least send their gear to be demo'ed.


----------



## third_eye

Audeze were a cancellation, unfortunately.


----------



## ozzymo

Oh too bad.  Hopefully someone has an EL-8 closed back with them.  If not, I will probably just buy the Oppo PM-3 since they will be in attendance and I can try it out first before purchasing.


----------



## drfindley

Oh I'll be there.
  
 I actually have a bunch of headphones to sell:
 LCD-2.2 pre-fazor
 Grado 325is + the big pads
 MassDrop AKG-7XX
 Focal Spirit S
  
 Maybe with all of that I should bring something? I'm a little late to the game so I'm not sure if it'd be worth bringing anything, but I do have some fun toys!


----------



## TraneTime

ozzymo said:


> Oh too bad.  Hopefully someone has an EL-8 closed back with them.  If not, I will probably just buy the Oppo PM-3 since they will be in attendance and I can try it out first before purchasing.


 
 I had the chance to listen to the EL-8 open back and closed back a few months ago.  I only listened to each for a few minutes with my portable rig so I really don't have any detailed subjective impressions but I thought the open back was very good.  Not as good as any in the LCD line but well worth the price.  The closed back less so. It sounded like the open back with my hands over the cups.  They were disappointing to my ears.


----------



## ozzymo

Yea I figured the open back would sound better, but I'm gonna be using these in the office so I can't be disturbing my coworkers when I'm listening to some old school classic rock.  I was looking for the best headphones that would meet these two criteria:  no sound leakage and able to be driven with my AK240 without requiring a desktop rig or using a portable amp.  Hopefully the PM-3 will do.


----------



## bloomphoto

I was also interested in the Audeze closed back. I need a closed back set of balanced cans to listen to in bed so as not to disturb the significant other. I've really been into planar's since I got my Mad Dog Pros and He-400is. Leaning toward another pair of planar's.
  
 I will be bringing a mint Schiit Valhalla with Russian tubes and a HD 650 with 15' Cardas cable to sell or trade.


----------



## Stereolab42

ozzymo said:


> Oh too bad.  Hopefully someone has an EL-8 closed back with them.  If not, I will probably just buy the Oppo PM-3 since they will be in attendance and I can try it out first before purchasing.


 
  
 The EL-8 did not impress me. Head-to-head the Alpha Prime vaporized it for the same price. If MrSpeakers runs out of Alpha Primes, consider the LCD-XC if you can justify the expense. I have not heard the PM-3, though.


----------



## stjj89

For all of you looking for a great closed-back, I highly recommend the Fostex TH900. Even more so with some of the mods I performed on it. Feel free to look for me between 9AM and 11.30AM to try out my pair


----------



## ozzymo

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I have a few more headphones to audition now.  I will definitely look for you stjj89 and have a listen to your Fostex. I never thought of the Alpha Primes; definitely give them a shot too.


----------



## Fidelity King

Is someone still planning on bringing any of the new Audeze models? I really want to get another chance at hearing the LCD-X and open el8.


----------



## bloomphoto

I do really like my MD Pros. Would be interested in the Primes but even on sale they are $800 as opposed to about $600 for the EL-8s I am hoping that there will be some sweet deals available at the meet. 
 Dan from Mr. Speakers told me he won't be coming but they will be represented by SF Audio that carries their line. That true? Will they have Primes available to listen to?


----------



## pbear

decentlevi said:


> Does anybody have the Geek Out v2 or v2+ DAC/amp that you can let some of us try at the meet? Also does anybody have a can of Deoxit I can buy from you? (transportation issues to buy one here).
> 
> Also I won't be making it to the pre-party on Friday, only the main event.


 
  
 Casey Hartwell said in the LH Labs forum that although LH Labs isn't going to be an official exhibitor, he's going to attend and bring GO V2/V2+. He was also trying to figure out a way for an Pulse X Infinity to be available there; not clear whether that panned out.


----------



## Ffenix

Hello! I'm attending; purchased through Eventbrite last week. Just saying hi. I won't need a table, but I'm bringing my iFi/iPhone rig with LCD-XC or PM-3 cans (not sure which one to bring yet).


----------



## Stereolab42

bloomphoto said:


> I do really like my MD Pros. Would be interested in the Primes but even on sale they are $800 as opposed to about $600 for the EL-8s I am hoping that there will be some sweet deals available at the meet.
> Dan from Mr. Speakers told me he won't be coming but they will be represented by SF Audio that carries their line. That true? Will they have Primes available to listen to?


 
  
 If you mean Audio Vision SF they might since that's where I demo'd and bought mine a few weeks ago. If not you can just stop by their shop.


----------



## chuckwheat

I registered for myself, my brother, and my dad.
 Hopefully I can convince them to get into the hobby


----------



## stealthshadow1

I am going first timer here.


----------



## stealthshadow1

I have a pair of HE-400S HiFi Man headphones would anybody be interested in them I could bring them.
 I have some Schiit Gear and some fostex TH600


----------



## stealthshadow1

StealthShadow1


----------



## Audiowood

I will bring LCD X with Silver Ref Litz cable from Ted. Look me up if you need a listen.


----------



## xEcuToR

Wish I could be there. Really looking forward to Questyle and Final. Hope someone makes a video about their upcoming releases.


----------



## mikemercer

Hey Guyz,
  
 GOOD TO BE BACK at HeadFi
 (LOTS goin on) - will be catching up over the next few weeks!
  
 I'm in an all-night studio session - But I'm going to try my best to be there!
  
 I MISS this community - 
  
 and if this is your first Head-Fi Meet (saw some posts) Congratulations!!
 They're a BLAST.


----------



## chuckwheat

is there a schedule to the event? would it be important to be there at the start at 9am?


----------



## Audiowood

chuckwheat said:


> is there a schedule to the event? would it be important to be there at the start at 9am?


 

 You can be there between 9-5. I intend to arrive at 9 cause
  
 a) I can;t sleep tonight thinking of Noble K10 U,
 b) the new Schiit amps,
 c) getting mad dog pro at discount,
 d) Cavali Audio new portable amp
 e) meeting friends.


----------



## chuckwheat

audiowood said:


> new Schiit amps,





Wait what?!


----------



## Audiowood

I see that UE is not there... aaww! wanna hear that UERM again.
  
 I will be bringing JH Angie with Silver Sonic cable if u need a listen.


----------



## Audiowood

chuckwheat said:


> Wait what?!


 

 Sorry I meant ragnarok. Not new, but new to me..


----------



## TwinFinnley

Oh man. This is my first meet - super pumped. I brought my wife and she just rolls her eyes at me and smiles. I'm hoping to introduce her to this awesome community and how much better music can sound. (Clearly I have failed to finish any of my DIY projects... Haha). 

Anyway, looking forward to meeting some of you and hope everyone has a killer meet.


----------



## chuckwheat

audiowood said:


> Sorry I meant ragnarok. Not new, but new to me..




Ah ok cool.
It's definitely a good one


----------



## DecentLevi

Just another quick suggestion - it's a good idea to bring a notepad and pen, or a smartphone if you're a fast typer. Because man I'll tell ya - it's easy to forget every little observation of the sonic performance of a headphone, amp and all the model numbers, etc. and sometimes you end up getting your wires crossed unless you have a hard copy of your observations. It's what I do, so hopefully I'm not the only one looking nerdy.
  
 Also speaking of appearance, it's useful to keep in mind that appearance doesn't dictate the sound of a rig (especially with the looks of my tube amp), and of course price also doesn't dictate sound quality.


----------



## TwinFinnley

decentlevi said:


> Just another quick suggestion - it's a good idea to bring a notepad and pen, or a smartphone if you're a fast typer. Because man I'll tell ya - it's easy to forget every little observation of the sonic performance of a headphone, amp and all the model numbers, etc. and sometimes you end up getting your wires crossed unless you have a hard copy of your observations. It's what I do, so hopefully I'm not the only one looking nerdy.




Good call. 

My wife just read the above and asked if I brought a pen, I said "naw, I'll just dictate voice memos on my phone." I still don't know why she laughed at me, saying how special I am... LOL 

So I guess I won't be doing that and opt for the pen route instead.

Probably best for everyone around me anyway, haha.


----------



## mikemercer

audiowood said:


> You can be there between 9-5. I intend to arrive at 9 cause
> 
> a) I can;t sleep tonight thinking of Noble K10 U,
> b) the new Schiit amps,
> ...


 
 Mad Dog Pro is AWESOME.
 Love mine!!!!
  

 HAD to get a break (studio issues)...
  
 gotta make it tomorrow...
 Miss U guys


----------



## EveTan

Is it Cavalli Audio that normally has the Stax and the amplifiers?
  
 And possibly Woo Audio? 
  
 Will the HE-1000s be there as well?


----------



## hselburn

Well the stress never ends, Got my ticket but low coolant light came on temporarily tonight. Will have levels checked in the morning. If I need hoses, the show is off. If it really is low and I just need some coolant, OK as long as it's not serious. I'm pissed. Got the day off, bought my ticket, now this


----------



## hselburn

OK. Let's say I do get there. Is anyone going to have a Pendulumic Stance S1+ for sale. I'm looking to buy one but I'd like to compare it to the original S1 first and I too am bummed about Audeze pulling out


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

While I planned to bring my rig, I had to finish some work late tonight, and just don't have the time or energy to dismantle, pack, and then get up early to come and setup. I will still come by just to listen though...


----------



## amb

I will be bringing the  AMB γ3 high resolution dual-differential DAC prototype, in twin-chassis format. This is the world debut of this new DIY DAC, and I think you'll be impressed. Here are a few low-quality sneak-peeks:










































A summary of features is found here: http://www.amb.org/audio/gamma3/]


----------



## mikemercer

thinkin' bout bringin' Harry Pearson's (my first mentor and Founder of _The Absolute Sound - he passed away this year_) refurbished Stax SRM-T1 and headphones - 
 but the tubes are a lil' tired- maybe someone has some I can use... Gotta check the numbers...  sounded great when I got it back last week though!
  
 I have the original electrostat cans - so theyre also a bit fragile - but really cool to hear a serious piece of personal audio history
 Anybody Interested in hearing it??
  
  
  
 BIG thanX to @soundmanmike for the work on it!
  
 love ya brother


----------



## AxelCloris

Looking forward to reading everyone's impressions later today. Bring on the comments!


----------



## Electro-Static

I bought tickets a while ago, but have not listed my gear lol. 

Sennheiser HD600
Etymotic ER6I
Etymotic hf5
Behringer UCA202 DAC/Amp
BSG 18V cmoy amp
Vmoda crossfade M80 vocal

It is all pretty compact, and mostly for trying out different rigs with the hf5 and HD600 as my reference phones. 

My source "stack" is only about the size of two altoid tins so I can just carry it with me.


----------



## AmbientK

Tickets. Check. See you there.


----------



## TwinFinnley

amb said:


> I will be bringing the  AMB γ3 high resolution dual-differential DAC prototype, in twin-chassis format. This is the world debut of this new DIY DAC, and I think you'll be impressed. Here are a few low-quality sneak-peeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This project is really exciting and how I heard about the meet. I can't wait to hear it in action after months of reading the dev threads! Thanks again, amb, for all your hard work. 

And seriously, everyone that helped put this meet together and who are willing to demo their gear and talent, thank you - you rock the casbah!

Meet you in a few.


----------



## shane55

Well dear friends, life happens.
It is with great sadness that I must announce that I will not see all of you... or the great gear, and that my ticket will languish, unused, in the ether.

Have a truly brilliant day and post tons of pics and reviews!!!

Next time, my brothers and sisters.


----------



## stacey

Count me in on the meet!


----------



## warrenpchi

decentlevi said:


> it's a good idea to bring a notepad and pen, or a smartphone if you're a fast typer. Because man I'll tell ya - it's easy to forget every little observation of the sonic performance of a headphone, amp and all the model numbers, etc. and sometimes you end up getting your wires crossed unless you have a hard copy of your observations.


 
  
 Alternatively, you guys can also post live impressions in the meet's impressions thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Oh BTW, the impressions thread is up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
*http://www.head-fi.org/t/774984/official-2015-sf-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread*


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Alternatively, you guys can also post live impressions in the meet's impressions thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 JUST got up from power-nap following my studio sesh


----------



## aamefford

Be there by 1!


----------



## mikemercer

bill-p said:


> It's bad enough that I'm not back on time for this. So... have fun, guys! I look forward to the impressions and photos to follow.
> 
> Since it's dawn of the 19th here, I'd bet fun stuffs are happening over there!


 
 miss ya Bill-P!!!!
  
 think I'm gonna bring this portable rig,
 and leavin in 10min!!!
  
 Ether
 Nu RAL OPT Edition
  / Double Helix Cables
 AK240


----------



## mikemercer

warrenpchi said:


> Post 'em if you got 'em fellas!


 
 not there YET
  
 but next time, pretty please - lemme know (a Bay Area jigga) bout a RoofDeck party in SF!
  
 We could had the RobotEars Crew play!!!!
  
 and connect to Underground DJ culture - and have a BLAST
 JUST my 2 cents...
  
 CANT WAIT TO SEE U GUYS
  
 here's my girl Amber Cox KILLIN' the dex last Friday night!!!!
 Wouldn't we want her to play for us?

  
 and we could have Mr.C play some WICKED vinyl next time!!
  
 next year - BIG dance party w/ Head-Fi at Fabric, London?!?!?! 
 but I can also ask Richard (Mr. C) to play for us in SF - he was also here last Fri!
 EPIC night, and look what cans he's spinnin' with:
 (He forgot his and I had my 50X on me)


----------



## DecentLevi

Great photography, but I really think we're urged to post meet impressions on this thread instead:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/774984/official-2015-sf-head-fi-meet-impressions-thread
  
that's where the conversation's happenin


----------

